# Sanremo 2020: concorrenti, ospiti e aggiornamenti



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Dal *4 all'8 febbraio 2020*, andrà in onda su Rai 1 in prima serata, in diretta dal Teatro Ariston, il *70esimo Festival di Sanremo*. 

Alla conduzione ed alla direzione artistica *Amadeus*, che condurrà ogni puntata con due donne diverse. Notizia dell'ultim'ora è che *Tiziano Ferro sarà co-conduttore* della kermesse per tutte e cinque le serate.

Ospiti italiani annunciati: *Fiorello (presente in tutte le serate), Roberto Benigni, ̶M̶o̶n̶i̶c̶a̶ ̶B̶e̶l̶l̶u̶c̶c̶i̶ (non ci sarà), Albano e Romina, ̶S̶a̶l̶m̶o̶ (non ci sarà), Mika, Massimo Ranieri, Johnny Dorelli, Gessica Notaro, Me contro Te, Emma Marrone, Pierfrancesco Favino, Kim Rossi Stuart, Claudio Santamaria, Ghali, Gianna Nannini, Gigi D'Alessio, Biagio Antonacci, i Ricchi e Poveri nella formazione originaria con il ritorno di Marina Occhiena e Franco Gatti, Zucchero, Christian De Sica con Diego Abatantuono, Massimo Ghini, Donatella Finocchiaro e Paolo Rossi. *(in aggiornamento)


Ospiti internazionali annunciati: *Lewis Capaldi*, *Dua Lipa* e *Mika *(in aggiornamento).

Nomi delle vallette di Amadeus (in aggiornamento): *Diletta Leotta (prima serata e finale), Rula Jebreal (prima serata), Laura Chimenti (seconda serata), Emma D'Aquino (seconda serata), Sabrina Salerno (seconda serata e finale), Georgina Rodriguez (terza serata), Alketa Vejsiu (terza serata), Antonella Clerici (quarta serata), Francesca Sofia Novello (quarta serata e finale) e Mara Venier (serata finale).*

I big in gara e le loro canzoni (sotto spoiler):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bugo e Morgan - Sincero
Alberto Urso - Il sole ad est
Tosca - Ho amato tutto
Rita Pavone - Niente (Resilienza '74)
Piero Pelù - Gigante
Elodie - Andromeda
Le Vibrazioni - Dov'è
Riki - Lo sappiamo entrambi
Rancore - Eden
Elettra Lamborghini - Musica (E il resto scompare)
Marco Masini - Il confronto
Levante - Tiki bom bom
Achille Lauro - Me ne frego
Paolo Jannacci - Voglio parlarti adesso
Michele Zarrillo - Nell'estasi o nel fango
Raphael Gualazzi - Carioca
Giordana Angi - Come mia madre
Diodato - Fai rumore
Anastasio - Rosso di rabbia
Enrico Nigiotti - Baciami adesso
Irene Grandi - Finalmente io
Pinguini Tattici Nucleari - Ringo Starr
Francesco Gabbani - Viceversa
Junior Cally - No Grazie



Le nuove proposte (sotto spoiler):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Da Sanremo Giovani:
Leo Gassmann - Va bene così
Fadi - Due noi
Marco Sentieri - Billy Blu
Fasma - Per sentirmi vivo
Eugenio in Via Di Gioia - Tsunami

Da Area Sanremo:
Matteo Faustini - Nel bene e nel male 
Gabriella Martinelli e Lula - Il gigante d’acciaio 

Da Sanremo Young: 
Tecla Insolia - 8 marzo


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2019)

*Amadeus ha annunciato, in anticipo, i big che si esibiranno al Festival: Achille Lauro, Anastasio, la coppia Bugo e Morgan, Diodato, Elodie, Enrico Nigiotti, Francesco Gabbani, Giordana Angi, Irene Grandi, Le Vibrazioni, Levante, Junior Cally, Michele Zarrillo, Paolo Jannacci, Piero Pelù, i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari, Rancore, Raphael Gualazzi e Riki.

Tra gli ospiti: Salmo e Tiziano Ferro (che sarà il co-conduttore).

Per le vallette si fanno i nomi della giornalista Rula Jebreal (tante polemiche sui social per le sue idee di sinistra, ma Amadeus ha assicurato che non si farà politica) e Diletta Leotta.*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2020)

io Sanscemo lo guardo solo per farmi due risate,ma ormai non fa neanche piu ridere,alcuni cantanti cantano talmente male che mi viene da vomitare


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

*Una delle escluse dal Festival di Sanremo, la cantante Lisa, vincitrice della prima edizione di Ora o Mai Più condotto proprio da Amadeus, fa una diretta facebook contro di lui: "Ci sono rimasta male, lui disse che sarebbe stato bello che chi vinceva Ora o Mai Più andasse a Sanremo. Le ho mandato un brano e lo ha definito interessante, ma alla fine non mi ha preso...Mi sono rotta le scatole, non starò zitta come gli altri miei colleghi. C'è qualcosa che non comprendo. Voglio combattere questo meccanismo atroce. Amadeus mi ha assicurato che decide lui, se è così a maggior ragione ci rimango male". *


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Una delle escluse dal Festival di Sanremo, la cantante Lisa, vincitrice della prima edizione di Ora o Mai Più condotto proprio da Amadeus, fa una diretta facebook contro di lui: "Ci sono rimasta male, lui disse che sarebbe stato bello che chi vinceva Ora o Mai Più andasse a Sanremo. Le ho mandato un brano e lo ha definito interessante, ma alla fine non mi ha preso...Mi sono rotta le scatole, non starò zitta come gli altri miei colleghi. C'è qualcosa che non comprendo. Voglio combattere questo meccanismo atroce. Amadeus mi ha assicurato che decide lui, se è così a maggior ragione ci rimango male". *


Ha ragione! 

I raccomandati della De Filippi, che fanno parte della concorrenza peraltro, chissà perchè non mancano mai. Come sono immancabili gli amici di Carlo Conti tipo Masini. Si sa comunque che questi direttori artistici già è tanto se ne scelgono uno da soli.

Ah, e prima di rispondere "e chi è questa qua", andatevi a sentire il pezzo Oceano, che ha cantato a Sanremo 2003. Uno dei pezzi più belli e sottovalutati della musica italiana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per le vallette si fanno i nomi della giornalista Rula Jebreal (tante polemiche sui social per le sue idee di sinistra, ma Amadeus ha assicurato che non si farà politica) e Diletta Leotta.*



BE non me lo posso perdere la super radical chic intellettualoide Rula Jebreal nei panni che furono, tra le altre, di valeriona marini, anna falchi e Belen!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *
> Per le vallette si fanno i nomi della giornalista Rula Jebreal (tante polemiche sui social per le sue idee di sinistra, ma Amadeus ha assicurato che non si farà politica) e Diletta Leotta.*



Prima proposta di questa tizia, invitare Michelle Obama come super ospite... iniziamo bene


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2020)

*Repubblica: Rula Jebreal non sarà a Sanremo. L'incontro con Amadeus c'è stato, ma non si è concretizzato nulla.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2020)

*Davide Faraone di Italia Viva contro l'assenza di Rula Jebreal a Sanremo: "È vergognoso, la Rai si è piegata a Salvini. Porterò il caso in vigilanza".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Davide Faraone di Italia Viva contro l'assenza di Rula Jebreal a Sanremo: "È vergognoso, la Rai si è piegata a Salvini. Porterò il caso in vigilanza".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Probabilmente hanno visto che la Jebreal avrebbe fatto la solita propaganda, visto che voleva Michelle Obama, allora la Rai (Rai 1 ha ancora il direttore leghista, la De Santis) le ha chiuso le porte. Dopo anni, forse, torneremo a non assistere più a propagande sui migranti. Bene!


----------



## Zenos (5 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione!
> 
> I raccomandati della De Filippi, che fanno parte della concorrenza peraltro, chissà perchè non mancano mai. Come sono immancabili gli amici di Carlo Conti tipo Masini. Si sa comunque che questi direttori artistici già è tanto se ne scelgono uno da soli.
> 
> Ah, e prima di rispondere "e chi è questa qua", andatevi a sentire il pezzo Oceano, che ha cantato a Sanremo 2003. Uno dei pezzi più belli e sottovalutati della musica italiana.



Magari ci fosse Masini,uno dei migliori cantautori contemporaneai... Sono comunque d'accordo per quanto riguarda l' esclusione di Lisa,ma è risaputo che la meritocrazia non è mai stata presa in considerazione al festival.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Rula Jebreal non sarà a Sanremo. L'incontro con Amadeus c'è stato, ma non si è concretizzato nulla.*



Madonna che odio questa. 

La classifca donna che starebbe bene solo a lavare i piatti.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Magari ci fosse Masini,uno dei migliori cantautori contemporaneai... Sono comunque d'accordo per quanto riguarda l' esclusione di Lisa,ma è risaputo che la meritocrazia non è mai stata presa in considerazione al festival.


Masini c'è, è nella lista ufficiale dei big. È amico di Carlo Conti (ed è pure toscano come lui), quindi non verrà mai escluso. Con questo non voglio svalutare affatto la sua carriera e sminuire le cose vergognose che gli hanno detto in passato eh, ma è la verità dei fatti.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2020)

*Scoop delle ultime ore, Albano e Romina potrebbero essere in gara a Sanremo tra i big e non ospiti come è stato detto nelle ultime settimane. Il duo dovrebbe cantare un brano scritto da Cristiano Malgioglio. Inoltre, il cantante dal ciuffo biondo, durante il programma L'Anno Che Verrà in cui era ospite, voleva fare un'anticipazione proprio su Albano e Romina, ma Amadeus gli ha tappato la bocca. Che si trattasse proprio di questo fatto?*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Scoop delle ultime ore, Albano e Romina potrebbero essere in gara a Sanremo tra i big e non ospiti come è stato detto nelle ultime settimane. Il duo dovrebbe cantare un brano scritto da Cristiano Malgioglio. Inoltre, il cantante dal ciuffo biondo, durante il programma L'Anno Che Verrà in cui era ospite, voleva fare un'anticipazione proprio su Albano e Romina, ma Amadeus gli ha tappato la bocca. Che si trattasse proprio di questo fatto?*


Sarebbe un colpaccio, checchè se ne dica. Inutile, il 2020 è l'anno di Amadeus. Ieri poi ha fatto il record di ascolti storico: 6 milioni con Soliti Ignoti e 26% di share con Striscia a poco più di 3 milioni e 14%.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

*Stasera dalle 20:30 su Rai 1, Speciale dei Soliti Ignoti sulla Lotteria Italia. Durante la serata, verranno resi noti i nomi delle canzoni dei 22 big annunciati ai quali se ne aggiungeranno altri e due. Quali saranno? Uno di questi potrebbe essere il duo composto da Albano e Romina, ma sul web si fanno anche i nomi di Ghali e Massimo Ranieri.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Tra poco inizia Soliti Ignoti con l'annuncio delle canzoni dei big ed i due cantanti non annunciati.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Iniziato Soliti Ignoti!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

*Amadeus: "I 24 big che annuncerò saranno presenti qui in studio stasera".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

*Bugo e Morgan ai Soliti Ignoti annunciano il titolo della loro canzone in gara: "Sincero".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

*La canzone di Alberto Urso è "Il Sole ad Est".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

*Tosca è uno dei big inediti non annunciati in precedenza. La sua canzone è "Ho Amato Tutto".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

*Rita Pavone è il secondo big non annunciato. Il suo brano "Niente (Resilienza 74)".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque aggiorno direttamente nel primo post, per evitare di farne tanti.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2020)

*Lista ufficiale dei big in gara a Sanremo e i titoli dei brani:
Bugo e Morgan - Sincero
Alberto Urso - Il sole ad est
Tosca - Ho amato tutto
Rita Pavone - Niente (Resilienza '74)
Piero Pelù - Gigante
Elodie - Andromeda
Le Vibrazioni - Dov'è
Riki - Lo sappiamo entrambi
Rancore - Eden
Elettra Lamborghini - Musica (E il resto scompare)
Marco Masini - Il confronto
Levante - Tiki bom bom
Achille Lauro - Me ne frego
Paolo Jannacci - Voglio parlarti adesso
Michele Zarrillo - Nell'estasi o nel fango
Raphael Gualazzi - Carioca
Giordana Angi - Come mia madre
Diodato - Fai rumore
Anastasio - Rosso di rabbia
Enrico Nigiotti - Baciami adesso
Irene Grandi - Finalmente io
Pinguini Tattici Nucleari - Ringo Starr
Francesco Gabbani - Viceversa
Junior Cally - No Grazie

*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lista ufficiale dei big in gara a Sanremo e i titoli dei brani:
> Bugo e Morgan - Sincero
> Alberto Urso - Il sole ad est
> Tosca - Ho amato tutto
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Intanto sui social, c'è gente che polemizza per la partecipazione di Rita Pavone, perchè simpatizzante per Salvini. Sono cose che ti convincono a tifare per lei e votarla.

Pure Baglioni metteva tutta gente di sinistra ai suoi festival, tipo Mirko e il cane (ma dove è finito? Qualcuno lo ha visto? ahahahah).


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

*Dagospia: Alla fine la Jebreal sarà a Sanremo per una serata, ma l'equilibrio sarà garantito dalle presenze della sovranista Rita Pavone e dal rapper di destra Anastasio.*


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto sui social, c'è gente che polemizza per la partecipazione di Rita Pavone, perchè simpatizzante per Salvini. Sono cose che ti convincono a tifare per lei e votarla.
> 
> Pure Baglioni metteva tutta gente di sinistra ai suoi festival, tipo Mirko e il cane (ma dove è finito? Qualcuno lo ha visto? ahahahah).



Quel cane di Mirko. Che degrado


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: Alla fine la Jebreal sarà a Sanremo per una serata, ma l'equilibrio sarà garantito dalle presenze della sovranista Rita Pavone e dal rapper di destra Anastasio.*







[/url]


----------



## Pit96 (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lista ufficiale dei big in gara a Sanremo e i titoli dei brani:
> Bugo e Morgan - Sincero
> Alberto Urso - Il sole ad est
> Tosca - Ho amato tutto
> ...



Speriamo non sia come l'anno scorso dove non si salvava una canzone. 
Di Anastasio, tra le canzoni reperibili, mi piacciono "Correre", "il fattaccio del vicolo del moro" e la cover di "Generale". Spero che la sua canzone sia sul livello di queste e non come gli altri inediti del suo EP che erano orribili.
Qualcosa di apprezzabile per me potrebbe uscire da Piero Pelù, Gualazzi (non so perché ma mi ispira anche se l'avrò sentito due volte e non ricordo nulla), Nigiotti (mi piacciono giusto due sue canzoni) e Le Vibrazioni (la loro canzone di qualche anno fa non mi era dispiaciuta). 
Sugli altri ho poche aspettative, o perché non li ascolto o perché non li conosco proprio


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> [/url]


Ahahahahah geniale!!!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quel cane di Mirko. Che degrado


Era un cane pure nel "cantare", al di là della propaganda della sua canzone. Neanche si capiva che diceva. Almeno nello scegliere il nome d'arte è stato sincero  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2020)

*Come già sappiamo, la Rai ha fatto un passo indietro e Rula Jebreal sarà a Sanremo per una serata, probabilmente in coppia con Diletta Leotta che avrebbe già firmato (sono previste due vallette diverse a puntata). I patti sono chiari, dovrà parlare solo di violenza sulle donne, tema che tocca da vicino la giornalista palestinese, che quando aveva cinque anni, ha assistito al suicidio di sua madre vittima di abusi. 

Dagospia afferma che la Jebreal ha richiesto un cachet di 25.000 euro. Tanti soldi, ma nulla in confronto alle cifre ancor più elevate che riceveranno le altre personalità che faranno la loro presenza nella manifestazione, dal conduttore agli ospiti italiani ed internazionali.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come già sappiamo, la Rai ha fatto un passo indietro e Rula Jebreal sarà a Sanremo per una serata, probabilmente in coppia con Diletta Leotta che avrebbe già firmato (sono previste due vallette diverse a puntata). I patti sono chiari, dovrà parlare solo di violenza sulle donne, tema che tocca da vicino la giornalista palestinese, che quando aveva cinque anni, ha assistito al suicidio di sua madre vittima di abusi.
> 
> Dagospia afferma che la Jebreal ha richiesto un cachet di 25.000 euro. Tanti soldi, ma nulla in confronto alle cifre ancor più elevate che riceveranno le altre personalità che faranno la loro presenza nella manifestazione, dal conduttore agli ospiti italiani ed internazionali.*


25.000 vaffà, altrochè. Ma pure Amadeus, non poteva prendere meglio la moglie a sto punto? Speriamo che quest'anno, almeno, ci evitiamo la propaganda buonista sull'immigrazione (i presupposti ci sono per non sorbircela, ma mai dire mai).

Mi auguro che succeda un Crozza-bis. Sarebbe una goduria!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

*Si parla di una doppia serata per Diletta Leotta, che aprirà il Festival martedì 4 febbraio e presenzierà anche all'ultima puntata di sabato 8.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si parla di una doppia serata per Diletta Leotta, che aprirà il Festival martedì 4 febbraio e presenzierà anche all'ultima puntata di sabato 8.*


Ma quanti santi in paradiso ha questa?


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2020)

*Christian De Sica ospite a Sanremo, assieme a Diego Abatantuono, Massimo Ghini, Donatella Finocchiario e Paolo Rossi.
Insieme, canteranno la canzone del film di Fausto Brizzi "La mia banda suona il pop"*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2020)

*Mara Venier sarà sul palco a presentare con Amadeus nella finale dell'8 febbraio.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2020)

*Anche Elisabetta Gregoraci tra le 10 donne che accompagneranno Amadeus sul palco dell'Ariston.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2020)

*Monica Bellucci e Dua Lipa ospiti.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Elisabetta Gregoraci tra le 10 donne che accompagneranno Amadeus sul palco dell'Ariston.*


*La Gregoraci al Dopo Festival con Nicola Savino, non al Festival.
*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2020)

*Ecco i nomi di tutte le co-conduttrici del Festival e le serate in cui si presenteranno.

Prima serata: Diletta Leotta e Rula Jebreal
Seconda serata: Le giornaliste del TG1 Laura Chimenti e Emma D'Aquino e Sabrina Salerno
Terza serata: Georgina Rodriguez (fidanzata di Cristiano Ronaldo) e la conduttrice albanese Alketa Vejsiu 
Quarta serata: Antonella Clerici e Francesca Sofia Novello
Quinta serata: Mara Venier, Diletta Leotta, Sabrina Salerno e Francesca Sofia Novello (fidanzata di Valentino Rossi)*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2020)

*Ospiti anche Mika, Massimo Ranieri, Johnny Dorelli, Emma Marrone, Pierfrancesco Favino, Kim Rossi Stuart e Claudio Santamaria. Si sta per chiudere per Zucchero e Ultimo per la finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2020)

*Alberto Mattioli in un articolo a La Stampa: "Amadeus ha tutti contro, a partire dall'AD della Rai Salini che voleva a condurre Alessandro Cattelan. Sanremo, quest'anno, arriva nel peggior momento possibile e mai si è visto un direttore di Rai 1 fatto fuori a tre settimane dal Festival (Teresa De Santis che ha voluto Amadeus a Sanremo e che è stata recentemente rimpiazzata da Stefano Coletta n.d.s.)".*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alberto Mattioli in un articolo a La Stampa: "Amadeus ha tutti contro, a partire dall'AD della Rai Salini che voleva a condurre Alessandro Cattelan. Sanremo, quest'anno, arriva nel peggior momento possibile e mai si è visto un direttore di Rai 1 fatto fuori a tre settimane dal Festival (Teresa De Santis che ha voluto Amadeus a Sanremo e che è stata recentemente rimpiazzata da Stefano Coletta n.d.s.)".*


Ma come si fa a volere a Sanremo uno che, su Sky con il suo programmetto, non fa neanche l'1%? Sto Cattelan è un altro prodotto della sinistra a quanto pare. Ecco spiegato perchè Amadeus ha invitato certa gente come la Jebreal.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Sinceramente a me Cattelan piace molto come conduttore, ma anche Amadeus. 
Mi piacciono molto meno gli ospiti invece


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

*Il brano di Junior Cally è contro Salvini e Renzi. A confermarlo è lui stesso: "In un passaggio della mia canzone 'No Grazie' parlo di razzismo e mojito e poi vado contro chi da sconfitto ricrea un partito, dicendo cose vecchie e presentandosi sotto una nuova veste".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a volere a Sanremo uno che, su Sky con il suo programmetto, non fa neanche l'1%? Sto Cattelan è un altro prodotto della sinistra a quanto pare. Ecco spiegato perchè Amadeus ha invitato certa gente come la Jebreal.



Amadeus sinceramente mi sta deludendo parecchio.
Sta dando un'impronta radical chic che non mi aspettavo, e non credo gli sia imposto dall'alto.
Conti si è dimostrato molto più equilbrato, pur convivendo in una RAI PD-centrica.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Amadeus sinceramente mi sta deludendo parecchio.
> Sta dando un'impronta radical chic che non mi aspettavo, e non credo gli sia imposto dall'alto.
> Conti si è dimostrato molto più equilbrato, pur convivendo in una RAI PD-centrica.


Concordo, perplesso anch'io. Carlo Conti effettivamente è equilibrato, nonostante sia renziano, però non dimentichiamo nei suoi Sanremo le ospitate di Elton John (grande artista, ma dubbioso sul vero scopo dell'ospitata), i nastri arcobaleno sui microfoni ed il monologo di Frassica sui migranti. 

Secondo me, Amadeus lo sta facendo perchè al momento le tendenze in Rai sono di sinistra e c'è l'AD Salini che va per Cattelan e dunque è l'unica mossa per farsi riconfermare è invitare certa gente. C'è anche da dire che ci sono la sovranista Rita Pavone (al di là delle posizioni politiche, prenderla è stata una mossa furbissima, dopo la presentazione dei big si è parlato solo di lei e a contribuire a darle attenzione sono stati gli stessi sinistroidi sui social che la davano per finita ahahah) e Anastasio, che ha fatto endorsement su Facebook a Lega e Casapound e speriamo che facciano qualche pezzo di "rottura" giusto per equilibrare le tendenze.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

*Nuova polemica, stavolta di Elisabetta Gregoraci che accusa duramente Nicola Savino: "Mi ha escluso a L'Altro Festival perchè il mio ex marito (Flavio Briatore n.d.s.) è di destra e lui vuole solo gente di sinistra nel suo show".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nuova polemica, stavolta di Elisabetta Gregoraci che accusa duramente Nicola Savino: "Mi ha escluso a L'Altro Festival perchè il mio ex marito (Flavio Briatore n.d.s.) è di destra e lui vuole solo gente di sinistra nel suo show".*


Ahahah, ma perchè che qualità avrebbe Savino per fare l'intellettuale di sinistra? LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*I giornalisti hanno ascoltato tutte le canzoni dei big in gara. Il Sole 24 ore ci va giù durissimo, in particolare sui cantanti di Amici (Alberto Urso, Giordana Angi), i quali hanno preso voti tra il 3 ed il 4. Bocciato anche Achille Lauro, rivelazione di Sanremo dello scorso anno, con un 5,5. Premiati Bugo e Morgan ed i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari con un bel 7,5, ma sono Anastasio e Junior Cally a prendere il miglior voto, cioè 8.

Sui temi trattati, "No Grazie" di Junior Cally parla anche di politica e se la prende con Salvini ("Spero si capisca/ Che odio il razzista/ Che pensa al Paese/Ma è meglio il mojito"), Renzi ("E pure il liberista/ Di centro sinistra/ Che perde partite/ E rifonda il partito") e M5S ("Dovrei puntare il dito contro/ E fare il populista/ Non fare niente tutto il giorno/ E proclamarmi artista/ No no/ No no no grazie").

Il brano di Levante (premiato con un 6 dal Sole 24 Ore), invece, calza a pennello con le polemiche che sta ricevendo Amadeus in questi giorni, visto che la sua "Tikibombom" va contro il sessismo, ma prende di mira anche l'omofobia ("Ciao tu, freak della classe/ Femminuccia vestito con quegli strass/Prova a fare il maschio/Ti prego insisto").

*


----------



## gabri65 (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *I giornalisti hanno ascoltato tutte le canzoni dei big in gara. Il Sole 24 ore ci va giù durissimo, in particolare sui cantanti di Amici (Alberto Urso, Giordana Angi), i quali hanno preso voti tra il 3 ed il 4. Bocciato anche Achille Lauro, rivelazione di Sanremo dello scorso anno, con un 5,5. Premiati Bugo e Morgan ed i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari con un bel 7,5, ma sono Anastasio e Junior Cally a prendere il miglior voto, cioè 8.
> 
> Sui temi trattati, "No Grazie" di Junior Cally parla anche di politica e se la prende con Salvini ("Spero si capisca/ Che odio il razzista/ Che pensa al Paese/Ma è meglio il mojito"), Renzi ("E pure il liberista/ Di centro sinistra/ Che perde partite/ E rifonda il partito") e M5S ("Dovrei puntare il dito contro/ E fare il populista/ Non fare niente tutto il giorno/ E proclamarmi artista/ No no/ No no no grazie").
> 
> ...



A me comunque questo voler politicizzare a tutti i costi musica, film, cinema, libri, non lo sopporto più. Inserirci dentro messaggi e proclami come se tutti dovessero diventare esponenti di correnti ideologiche piuttosto che artisti del suono, o dell'immagine, o del pensiero. Le forme artistiche sono sempre esistite per allietare i sensi.

Quando ero ragazzo mi piaceva la musica per la melodia, alle parole neanche ci facevo caso. Boh.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *I giornalisti hanno ascoltato tutte le canzoni dei big in gara. Il Sole 24 ore ci va giù durissimo, in particolare sui cantanti di Amici (Alberto Urso, Giordana Angi), i quali hanno preso voti tra il 3 ed il 4. Bocciato anche Achille Lauro, rivelazione di Sanremo dello scorso anno, con un 5,5. Premiati Bugo e Morgan ed i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari con un bel 7,5, ma sono Anastasio e Junior Cally a prendere il miglior voto, cioè 8.
> 
> Sui temi trattati, "No Grazie" di Junior Cally parla anche di politica e se la prende con Salvini ("Spero si capisca/ Che odio il razzista/ Che pensa al Paese/Ma è meglio il mojito"), Renzi ("E pure il liberista/ Di centro sinistra/ Che perde partite/ E rifonda il partito") e M5S ("Dovrei puntare il dito contro/ E fare il populista/ Non fare niente tutto il giorno/ E proclamarmi artista/ No no/ No no no grazie").
> 
> ...



L'anno scorso hanno fatto vincere il gay musulmano con una canzone orribile, quest'anno per forza dovrà vincere la sardina con la maschera.
Scommettiamo che lo scontro finale sarà Anastasio-Cally, populista VS radical chic, con vittoria di quest'ultimo?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso hanno fatto vincere il gay musulmano con una canzone orribile, quest'anno per forza dovrà vincere la sardina con la maschera.
> Scommettiamo che lo scontro finale sarà Anastasio-Cally, populista VS radical chic, con vittoria di quest'ultimo?


Dipende dalla giuria, l'anno scorso decisivissima nonostante il voto in massa per Ultimo dal pubblico. I favoriti al momento sono Elodie (con pezzo scritto da Mahmood) e Gabbani, anche se dubito vinca un'altra volta. In molti stanno elogiando sti Pinguini, forse faranno il botto da sconosciuti come Lo Stato Sociale qualche anno fa.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*Salta l'ospitata di Salmo, al suo posto probabilmente Mahmood che potrebbe aprire il Festival. Quindi, Sanremo potrebbe ospitare i primi due classificati dell'anno scorso, cioè Mahmood e Ultimo (che dovrebbe presenziare alla serata finale).*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salta l'ospitata di Salmo, al suo posto probabilmente Mahmood che potrebbe aprire il Festival. Quindi, Sanremo potrebbe ospitare i primi due classificati dell'anno scorso, cioè Mahmood e Ultimo (che dovrebbe presenziare alla serata finale).*


Una mossa bipartisan  . Ultimo era tifato da Salvini per andare contro Mahmood mi ricordo.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2020)

*Laura Moschini del PD ed altre donne del partito contro Junior Cally: "Vergognoso che partecipi a Sanremo un rapper che ha nel suo repertorio canzoni contenenti frasi come 'Lei si chiama Gioia, beve poi ingoia. Balla mezza nuda, dopo te la da. Si chiama Gioia, perché fa la tr*ia, sì, per la gioia di mamma e papà'"*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2020)

*Ospiti anche i Me contro Te.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2020)

*Junior Cally a rischio espulsione, a causa dei testi delle sue canzoni accusate di "sessismo" da vari politici. Anche Marcello Foa contro il cantante: "La scelta di metterlo a Sanremo è eticamente inaccettabile. Spero che Amadeus intervenga".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2020)

*Dopo la Bellucci, anche Georgina Rodriguez verso il forfait. Il motivo? Vorrebbe 100.000 mila euro di cachet e 25.000 non bastano.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

*Amadeus: "Junior Cally fuori da Sanremo? Finchè sarò io il direttore artistico, resterà in gara".*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus: "Junior Cally fuori da Sanremo? Finchè sarò io il direttore artistico, resterà in gara".*


Ormai è chiaro che non vuole più ripetere Sanremo, quindi si toglie lo sfizio di farlo almeno come vuole senza stare a diktat politici.


----------



## mil77 (22 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus: "Junior Cally fuori da Sanremo? Finchè sarò io il direttore artistico, resterà in gara".*



Questa è una vera *******ta, non quella sulle frasi relative alla fidanzata di Valentino rossi


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2020)

che degrado. come si fa a guardare sta roba? 
poi c'è gente che fa l'intellettuale non guardando il GF e casca qui che è anche peggio...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Georgina Rodriguez sarà a Sanremo, come si vede dalle foto pubblicate in esclusiva dal programma di Marco Liorni, Italia Sì. Una di queste foto, vedono la modella nei pressi del Teatro Ariston per le prove. Nell'immagine, Georgina è davanti a Lucio Presta ed Amadeus.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Georgina Rodriguez sarà a Sanremo, come si vede dalle una foto pubblicate in esclusiva dal programma di Marco Liorni, Italia Sì. Una di queste foto, vedono la modella nei pressi del Teatro Ariston per le prove. Nell'immagine, Georgina è davanti a Lucio Presta ed Amadeus.



Ma il cachet l'ha nascosto un po' nella borsa, e un po' nei pantaloni? Tra un po' le scoppiano le chiappe


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2020)

*Ospiti anche Ghali e i Ricchi e Poveri nella formazione originaria con il ritorno di Marina Occhiena e Franco Gatti.*


----------



## falconez (30 Gennaio 2020)

Non seguo Sanremo da anni e quest'anno non farà eccezione.
Non sono più abituato a sorbirmi più pubblicità che programma,non è possibile finire una trasmissione che dovrebbe essere per tutti a mezzanotte e passa.
Tutto sto complottismo politico sull'invitare uno per compensare l'altro è francamente deprimente,dovrebbe esserci solo musica e basta.
Mi farebbe piacere rivedere solo Rula Jebreal ma solo perchè la reputo una maestosa [email protected],le altre possono solo accompagnare


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2020)

*Continuano le polemiche politiche.

Salvini critica il Festival: "Sarà politicamente corretto e vincerà un cantante di sinistra".

A Che Tempo Che Fa, Amadeus e Fiorello sono stati ospiti in collegamento. Fiorello alla domanda "Chi vincerà?" ha risposto, riprendendo la frase di Salvini "Vincerà un cantante di sinistra", la risposta di Fazio "Questa battuta era citofonata (chiaro riferimento alla citofonata di Salvini a Bologna alla casa del tunisino presunto tossicodipendente)". Dopodichè, Amadeus ha detto: "Allora lo vincono, tutti tranne Rita Pavone".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2020)

*Red Ronnie a Non è l'arena duro contro Amadeus: "Se fa la pantomima muovendosi con la bicicletta, facendo vedere che è ecologico, significa che la Hunziker ha toccato nel segno. Le donne sono lì perchè sono belle e non perchè brave. Poi prende questa di cui non mi ricordo il nome (Rula Jebreal n.d.s.) per un programma dove le donne sono bistrattate.".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Red Ronnie a Non è l'arena duro contro Amadeus: "Se fa la pantomima muovendosi con la bicicletta, facendo vedere che è ecologico, significa che la Hunziker ha toccato nel segno. Le donne sono lì perchè sono belle e non perchè brave. Poi prende questa di cui non mi ricordo il nome (Rula Jebreal n.d.s.) per un programma dove le donne sono bistrattate.".*


Mettiamo che sto Festival sarà veramente di sinistra (probabile), ma se ci si deve andare contro appoggiando la Hunziker e le finte battaglie femministe anche no.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2020)

*Anche Zucchero ospite. Si parla anche di Gigi D'Alessio e Gessica Notaro.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2020)

*Gigi D'Alessio ospite mercoledì.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

*Le vallette della prima puntata, in onda stasera, Rula Jebreal e Diletta Leotta sono state intervistate al TG1 da Mollica. 

La Jebreal: "Il mio monologo sulla violenza sulle donne sarà apolitico".

Leotta: "Canterò e ballerò anche".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

*Prima dell'intervento della Jebreal, ci sarà un video messaggio di Roger Waters.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prima dell'intervento della Jebreal, ci sarà un video messaggio di Roger Waters.*


Eccallà! Un altro radical chic, che ci parlerà di migranti.


----------



## sunburn (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccallà! Un altro radical chic, che ci parlerà di migranti.



Roger Waters potrebbe anche mandare un videomessaggio di 60 minuti in cui si scaccola avidamente e sarebbe comunque un contributo di maggior spessore rispetto a quello di tutti gli altri ospiti messi insieme.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Roger Waters potrebbe anche mandare un videomessaggio di 60 minuti in cui si scaccola avidamente e sarebbe comunque un contributo di maggior spessore rispetto a quello di tutti gli altri ospiti messi insieme.


Il problema parte dalla base. È, o almeno dovrebbe essere un Festival di musica, quindi si dovrebbe suonare e cantare e non fare monologhi. Poi se suonasse Roger Waters ancora meglio eh, ma basta chiacchiere.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Le vallette della prima puntata, in onda stasera, Rula Jebreal e Diletta Leotta sono state intervistate al TG1 da Mollica.
> 
> La Jebreal: "Il mio monologo sulla violenza sulle donne sarà apolitico".
> 
> Leotta: "Canterò e ballerò anche".*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prima dell'intervento della Jebreal, ci sarà un video messaggio di Roger Waters.*


.


----------



## sunburn (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il problema parte dalla base. È, o almeno dovrebbe essere un Festival di musica, quindi si dovrebbe suonare e cantare e non fare monologhi. Poi se suonasse Roger Waters ancora meglio eh, ma basta chiacchiere.



Dirà sicuramente qualcosa su Salvini.
Preparati.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dirà sicuramente qualcosa su Salvini.
> Preparati.


A cosa? Problemi di chi organizza il Festival, che potrebbe ritrovarsi i fischi dal pubblico presente, come successe a Crozza qualche anno fa quando imitò Berlusconi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

*Per i bookmakers favorito Anastasio. Buone possibilità anche per Rancore ed Elodie, così come per Achille Lauro e Irene Grandi. In crescita i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari e non è remoto un bis di Gabbani dopo la vittoria del 2017 nei big e nel 2016 tra le nuove proposte. Basse possibilità di conquistare il podio per l'"esordiente" Piero Pelù, Le Vibrazioni, Rita Pavone ed il discusso Junior Cally. *


----------



## sunburn (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A cosa? Problemi di chi organizza il Festival, che potrebbe ritrovarsi i fischi dal pubblico presente, come successe a Crozza qualche anno fa quando imitò Berlusconi.


A riportare notizie e commenti. Immagino si scatenerà il millesimo caso di Stato del 2020 su social vari.

Ps: i fischi a Crozza vennero organizzati da un tizio del pdl, che poi se ne vantò anche sui quotidiani(per poi tornare nell’ombra dopo i famosi 15 minuti di celebrità).


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per i bookmakers favorito Anastasio. Buone possibilità anche per Rancore ed Elodie, così come per Achille Lauro e Irene Grandi. In crescita i Pinguini Tattici Nucleari e non è remoto un bis di Gabbani dopo la vittoria del 2017 nei big e nel 2016 tra le nuove proposte. Basse possibilità di conquistare il podio per l'"esordiente" Piero Pelù, Le Vibrazioni, Rita Pavone ed il discusso Junior Cally. *



Come fanno a bancare se le canzoni sono sconosciute ?!


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come fanno a bancare se le canzoni sono sconosciute ?!



Sempre chiesto mai capito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come fanno a bancare se le canzoni sono sconosciute ?!



Tutti i giornalisti le hanno ascoltate in anteprima da un mese. Ogni testata ha anche pubblicato le preview con tanto di anticipazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutti i giornalisti le hanno ascoltate in anteprima da un mese. Ogni testata ha anche pubblicato le preview con tanto di anticipazioni.



ah, ok. 

Grazie


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Manca poco!


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Fiorello ha già menato una frecciatina a Salvini...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

*Fiorello la tocca "piano" sui 5 Stelle: "Gli ospiti come Salmo, Bellucci e Jovanotti sono scappati come i loro elettori". Poi "Io sarò il Rocco Casalino di Amadeus". Frecciatina anche a Salvini e Renzi "Ho la tonaca come Don Matteo, che è uno dei pochi Matteo che funziona".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Fiorello ha già menato una frecciatina a Salvini...


Fiorello è un gran paraculo, ci è andato pianissimo invece. È andato durissimo sui grillini in crollo di consensi.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2020)

Io ho già cambiato canale ahaha


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

*Fiorello ad Amadeus, con una frecciata a Salvini: "Attento che a Sanremo entri Papa ed esci Papeete". E poi battuta infelice su Alessandro Greco: "Se floppi, già mi vedo 'Alessandro Greco presenta I Soliti Ignoti'".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ora la canzone femminista scritta a tavolino, brrrrr. Un inizio molto incoraggiante  .


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fiorello è un gran paraculo, ci è andato pianissimo invece. È andato durissimo sui grillini in crollo di consensi.


Più che festival della musica italiana ormai Sanremo è diventato festival della politica Italiana. Ogni anno non se ne mandano a dire.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora la canzone femminista scritta a tavolino, brrrrr. Un inizio molto incoraggiante  .


Aspetto con ansia quella per gli emigranti e per l'ambiente.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fiorello la tocca "piano" sui 5 Stelle: "Gli ospiti come Salmo, Bellucci e Jovanotti sono scappati come i loro elettori". Poi "Io sarò il Rocco Casalino di Amadeus". Frecciatina anche a Salvini e Renzi "Ho la tonaca come Don Matteo, che è uno dei pochi Matteo che funziona".*



Madonna, ancora va in giro Fiorello? Non ha mai fatto ridere nessuno...


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora la canzone femminista scritta a tavolino, brrrrr. Un inizio molto incoraggiante  .


Ed intanto è andata in semifinale. Gli sconfitti però non erano malaccio. Quanto meno portavano qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Inizio moscissimo. Amadeus già da questo dimostra la poca furbizia rispetto ai predecessori. Non puoi partire con i giovani sconosciuti, dai...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Il primo vero scivolone, comunque, lo ha fatto Fiorello. La battuta su Alessandro Greco è stata veramente cattiva e di pessimo gusto. Altro che "passo indietro" e scemenze varie.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora la canzone femminista scritta a tavolino, brrrrr. Un inizio molto incoraggiante  .



Era davvero bella invece


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fiorello la tocca "piano" sui 5 Stelle: "Gli ospiti come Salmo, Bellucci e Jovanotti sono scappati come i loro elettori". Poi "Io sarò il Rocco Casalino di Amadeus". Frecciatina anche a Salvini e Renzi "Ho la tonaca come Don Matteo, che è uno dei pochi Matteo che funziona".*



PD e Zingaretti ovviamente intoccabili, eh?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco il figlio raccomandato di Gassman. Sembra la copia farlocca di Renga.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Era davvero bella invece



In radio 8 Marzo passa da un mese, quelle dei giovani non sono inedite mi pare le abbiamo cantate ad Ottobre. Ma potrei sbagliare. 8 Marzo su RTL 102.5 la danno spesso.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> PD e Zingaretti ovviamente intoccabili, eh?


Io farei del complottismo pure sulla battuta su Alessandro Greco (conduttore dalle idee di destra, credente, contro l'aborto, amato dal pubblico ecc.). Poteva prendere come esempio un Flavio Insinna, ma guai...


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco il figlio raccomandato di Gassman. Sembra la copia farlocca di Renga.


Manco è quotato che passerà.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Manco è quotato che passerà.


Infatti...è passato  .


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

*Polemiche sui social, per la battuta di Fiorello su Alessandro Greco che in molti l'hanno trovata a scopo denigratorio verso quest'ultimo.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Polemiche sui social, per la battuta di Fiorello su Alessandro Greco che in molti l'hanno trovata a scopo denigratorio verso quest'ultimo.*


Per una volta, concordo con una polemica via social. Ognuno la pensi come vuole, ma Alessandro Greco è uno dei pochi ad aver fatto gavetta. Sarebbe il minimo, se conducesse I Soliti Ignoti. Anzi, per me lui doveva sostituire Frizzi a L'eredità.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Rita Pavone!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ma quanto se la sente sta qua lol


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Achille Lauro che prende per il culo Sanremo non ha prezzo.


----------



## varvez (4 Febbraio 2020)

Canzone uguale a quella dell'anno scorso. Ah, poi, per fare il cantante bisognerebbe cantare. Ciarpame spacciato per arte questo Achille Lauro. E lasciamo perdere l'abbigliamento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2020)

questo è trash all'ennesima potenza, peggio di grande fratello e d'urso.

mamma mia che schifo piuttosto che guardarlo mi taglio la borsa. spero fallisca come al solito


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Amadeus che si fa prendere per il c**o dalla Jebreal, perchè lei è donna e deve insegnare agli uomini. Il Marilyn Manson dei poveri Achille Lauro. Ed intanto Rita Pavone, che ancora dimostra di essere la numero 1 se pragonata a sti accattoni. No, ma è vecchia e sovranista. E chissenefrega ce lo mettiamo?


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ma sto pezzo di plastica pure a Sanremo è arrivata? Chissà chi ha dietro... (In tutti i sensi...).


----------



## __king george__ (4 Febbraio 2020)

ahahhaah ho visto Achille...fantastico! 

la canzone però devo risentirla ahahah


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Non vado pazzo per Albano e Romina, ma rispetto allo sketch orrendo di Diletta Leotta su Amadeus "Amadinho", erano Celentano e Mina al confronto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Sto Tiziano Ferro è un cantante normalissimo. Probabilmente, se fosse ancora vivo Alex Baroni, che era un vero cantante soul italiano, non avrebbe avuto neanche tutto sto successo.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahahahah pure la nonna Leotta è un pezzo di plastica


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

A livello di show una noia, come quello di Baglioni l'anno scorso. Festival di Conti e primo di Baglioni molto più godibili. Sketch pessimi poi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Amadeus vuole fare l'impegnato, ma è un conduttore pop per famiglie. Facesse il compitino e basta. Sti sketch, buonisti e pseudo-intellettuali sono inutili e patetici e non fanno ridere, niente di niente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> PD e Zingaretti ovviamente intoccabili, eh?


*"Salmo, Jovanotti, la Bellucci, sono scappati neanche fossero elettori dei cinque stelle. Ci potrebbero essere le sardine che di solito vanno uniti in banchi e invece questi sono divisi, qua invece metà vanno con i Benetton". *

Fiorello non mi sembra il tipo che si schiera. I giornali riportano "Fiorello si mette contro tutti".


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Poteva mancare Favino? LOL


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poteva mancare Favino? LOL


Si è lì per sponsorizzare un film. Strano che manca Virginia Raffaele, un'altra onnipresente.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Emma Marrone attrice...Con questo posso pure spegnere la tv.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Festival osceno. Il momento più alto (e sono sincero) Rita Pavone, che è stata un pò l'Ibrahimovic della manifestazione  .


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Febbraio 2020)

Dispiace la presenza degli elementi acchiappa ascolti, cioè il tizio coi tatuaggi e la tizia rifatta, che con grande ipocrisia dice che "essere bella non è una fortuna, perché ci nasci". Ma se ha ufficialmente fatto diversi interventi di chirurgia plastica di che parla?

La televisione è e sarà sempre intrattenimento, con rarissime eccezioni, con un onnipresente bisogno di ascolti per fare cash


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Muccino?? Pure quest'altro ancora va in giro?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Con che coraggio va in giro Gabriele Muccino, io non lo so. E lo invitano pure in un festival che ha come propaganda di spicco la non violenza sulle donne  .


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con che coraggio va in giro Gabriele Muccino, io non lo so. E lo invitano pure in un festival che ha come propaganda di spicco la non violenza sulle donne  .



Ahahahahah davvero


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco sta cretina. Spengo, va...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Rula Jebreal è patetica, ma in quanto a gnoccagine>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Diletta Leotta. Ed è pure molto più "vecchia".


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ahhhhh ma la fa pure la presentatrice sta cretina?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Attenzione a questa Elodie. Pezzo scritto da Mahmood  .


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Sta Elodì con un sacchetto della spesa in testa sarebbe pure figa


----------



## __king george__ (4 Febbraio 2020)

noto che la Leotta non riscuote più i commenti entusiasti di qualche tempo fa...non l'ho ancora vista in questo sanremo..provvederò


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione a questa Elodie. Pezzo scritto da Mahmood  .



Si sente...

Che schifo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta Elodì con un sacchetto della spesa in testa sarebbe pure figa


E' come Rihanna. È negatissima nelle acconciature  . Con il caschetto biondo ci stava bene, ora è tornata a fare disastri.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ma non potevano invitare la Cook come valletta?


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Sai che palle che deve essere stare con questa qui "Non mi toccare" "Fai piano" "Maschilista" "Gnegnegne".


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso concluderà con un "Ha stato a Salvini" e giù lacrime e applausi scroscianti


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

I Festival di Fazio erano meno di sinistra di questo schifo. Mi dispiace per Amadeus, ma uno schifo del genere è imperdonabile. Mi auguro il floppone, ma non ci sarà ovviamente, perchè la gente è pecorona.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Febbraio 2020)

per ora una noia totale, grande delusione da amadeus. 

dove è la musica ? un casino di siparietti, ospiti vari, e pochissimo spazio alla gara delle canzoni. 

sarà che a me tutte ste manfrine politiche mi annoiano tantissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per ora una noia totale, grande delusione da amadeus.
> 
> dove è la musica ? un casino di siparietti, ospiti vari, e pochissimo spazio alla gara delle canzoni.
> 
> sarà che a me tutte ste manfrine politiche mi annoiano tantissimo.


Ma infatti. Sono solo monologhi brutti, noiosi. Sto festival rappresenta il passaggio definitivo da spettacolo trash a comizio politico (di sinistra) sempre trash. E da Amadeus è poco credibile, visto che è sempre stato un presentatore leggero.

È come se la D'Urso d'improvviso proponesse una roba tipo Ulisse di Alberto Angela.


----------



## Raryof (5 Febbraio 2020)

Una curiosità, ma quante mezze francesi ci sono?
Giordana Angi, Elodie? che succede? 
Comunque Achille Lauro un no-sense incredibile, pareva la stessa canzone dell'anno scorso e si è "vestito" come se volesse essere sassaiolato sul posto, boh.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2020)

Morgan... pietà.

Mamma mia.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2020)

Sto Buco che s'è calato?


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Buco che s'è calato?



Aveva uno sguardo tipo da drogato ahah


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Aveva uno sguardo tipo da drogato ahah



Tipo..


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Amadeus che vuole fare il simpatico, facendo finta di non essersi ricordato di EMMA MARRONE. Mammamia oh, dobbiamo ridere??? Patetico, patetico!!!


----------



## Raryof (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Buco che s'è calato?



Buco? sicuramente i pantaloni....


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Il successo di Emma Marrone è la dimostrazione del grande potere di Maria De Filippi sul mercato discografico (e sul nostro paese).


----------



## Raryof (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Amadeus che vuole fare il simpatico, facendo finta di non essersi ricordato di EMMA MARRONE. Mammamia oh, dobbiamo ridere??? Patetico, patetico!!!



Beh generalmente chi conduce Sanremo deve fare da spalla come ha sempre fatto Conti con la Raffaele o chi per lei, così è ridicolo.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2020)

Questa non canta, questa urla ogni volta


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Io vado a dormire. Una delle cose più brutte e propagandistiche mai viste. Perfino Albano e Romina sono risultati simpatici in tale obbrobbrio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2020)

Scusate ma mi sono sintonizzato mezz'ora fa e c'era Emma. Ho cambiato canale, sono tornato dopo mezz'ora e c'è ancora Emma.

Cos'è il festival di emma?


----------



## BB7 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ogni anno critiche e poi entro qua e vedo 16 pagine. 

*Bassi Maestro ft Fabri Fibra - S.A.I.C.*


----------



## Raryof (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io vado a dormire. Una delle cose più brutte e propagandistiche mai viste. Perfino Albano e Romina sono risultati simpatici in tale obbrobbrio.



Ti hanno toccato Greco eh? ahiahiai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahaha ancora Emma? Ma davvero???


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2020)

la Rula è una gran gnocca comunque


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ti hanno toccato Greco eh? ahiahiai...


Guarda che io sono più fan di Amadeus che di Greco e se mi devo vedere 4 ore di propaganda, la Jebreal che parla di Emma come una grande donna coraggiosa, mi dispiace ma passo. Gli sketch che non facevano ridere. Albano e Romina, paradossalmente l'unico momento godibile. Ma poi, avete visto quanta pubblicità? Baglioni mi ha fatto incavolare con il monologo sui migranti, ma il primo Festival che ha fatto dà le piste a questo qua, così come quelli di Carlo Conti.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Boom di ascolti: 52,2% di share e più di 10 milioni! Share nettamente superiore rispetto allo scorso anno e di poco migliore, rispetto al primo Festival di Baglioni di due anni fa.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: 52,2% di share e più di 10 milioni! Share nettamente superiore rispetto allo scorso anno e di poco migliore, rispetto al primo Festival di Baglioni di due anni fa.*


Inutile, Amadeus è l'uomo del momento ed è arrivata la conferma!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: 52,2% di share e più di 10 milioni! Ascolto nettamente superiore rispetto allo scorso anno e poco meglio, rispetto al primo Festival di Baglioni di due anni fa.*



L'ho seguito quasi tutto ma non mi è piaciuto affatto.
Ridatemi Baglioni!!!!!
Approssimativo a livello musicale e anche per tutto il resto dove la propaganda politica la faceva da padrona.
Livello basso basso , a mio modesto parere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Inutile, Amadeus è l'uomo del momento ed è arrivata la conferma!



Io penso che il vero motivo del "successo" sia dato dagli artisti. Ancora un paio di anni che ci togliamo dalle palle i vecchi ruderi e forse tornerà un vero Sanremo.

Ieri piaccia o no Achille Lauro ha fatto qualcosa che non si vedeva a sanremo da 20 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io penso che il vero motivo del "successo" sia dato dagli artisti. Ancora un paio di anni che ci togliamo dalle palle i vecchi ruderi e forse tornerà un vero Sanremo.
> 
> Ieri piaccia o no Achille Lauro ha fatto qualcosa che non si vedeva a sanremo da 20 anni.


Ma se Sanremo è un pubblico di vecchietti che non sanno nemmeno chi sono i "big" che cantano (nemmeno io in maggior parte). Per non parlare degli ospiti, sono anni che non vengono invitati ospiti internazionali definibili tali. Semplicemente, Amadeus è amatissimo (Soliti Ignoti fa 6 milioni a puntata e sta facendo fare a Striscia i peggiori ascolti di sempre) ha saputo volontariamente ed involontariamente attirare milioni di polemiche nei suoi confronti, dal passo indietro alla Jebreal fino alla Pavone, ospitate in pieno target Rai 1 (Albano e Romina e stasera reunion dei Ricchi e Poveri) e questo è. 

Anche il primo di Conti, quando vinse il Volo, fu brutto brutto, eppure fece boom. Al Festival vince la curiosità, come sempre. Comunque la prova del nove c'è oggi, calerà come succede sempre, bisognerà vedere se poco o molto.

P.S: Chissà la Hunziker come starà rosicando in questo momento ihihihihihih


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Una piccola curiosità: lo share è altissimo, ma in numero di spettatori leggo che è il dato più basso dal 2008 (ultimo di Baudo che condusse il Festival meno seguito di sempre della storia). Dopo mi informerò, mi sembra strano però.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma se Sanremo è un pubblico di vecchietti che non sanno nemmeno chi sono i "big" che cantano (nemmeno io in maggior parte). Per non parlare degli ospiti, sono anni che non vengono invitati ospiti internazionali definibili tali. Semplicemente, Amadeus è amatissimo (Soliti Ignoti fa 6 milioni a puntata e sta facendo fare a Striscia i peggiori ascolti di sempre) ha saputo volontariamente ed involontariamente attirare milioni di polemiche nei suoi confronti, dal passo indietro alla Jebreal fino alla Pavone, ospitate in pieno target Rai 1 (Albano e Romina e stasera reunion dei Ricchi e Poveri) e questo è.
> 
> Anche il primo di Conti, quando vinse il Volo, fu brutto brutto, eppure fece boom. Al Festival vince la curiosità, come sempre. Comunque la prova del nove c'è oggi, calerà come succede sempre, bisognerà vedere se poco o molto.
> 
> P.S: Chissà la Hunziker come starà rosicando in questo momento ihihihihihih



Un festival che premia " Il Volo" non può essere considerato tale. 
Quei 3 li sono la più grnade farsa della musica italiana moderna. Non farmi parlare.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Malgioglio, autore dell'inedito di Albano e Romina "Raccogli l'attimo", al telefono nel programma Storie Italiane su Rai 1: "Il nuovo brano di Albano e Romina sarà cantato anche in cinese"..

Albano, intervistato in collegamento gli risponde: "Va bene, ma facciamo prima finire il Coronavirus".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Malgioglio, autore dell'inedito di albano e romina "raccogli l'attimo", al telefono nel programma storie italiane su rai 1: "il nuovo brano di albano e romina sarà cantato anche in cinese".
> 
> Albano, intervistato in collegamento gli risponde: "Va bene, ma facciamo prima finire il coronavirus".*


lol


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Rula Jebreal: "Il monologo l'ho scritto assieme a Selvaggia Lucarelli".

Sotto spoiler il testo integrale.*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_«Lei aveva la biancheria intima quella sera?»
«Si ricorda di aver cercato su internet il nome di un anticoncezionale quella mattina?»
«Lei trova sexy gli uomini che indossano i jeans?»
«Se le donne non vogliono essere sfruttare devono smetterla di vestirsi da poco di buono».


Queste sono solo alcune delle domande poste in un’aula di tribunale a due ragazze che in Italia, non molto tempo fa, hanno denunciato una violenza sessuale. Domande insinuanti, melliflue, che sottintendono una verità amara, crudele: noi donne non siamo mai innocenti. Non lo siamo perché abbiamo denunciato troppo tardi, perché abbiamo denunciato troppo presto, perché siamo tropo belle o troppo brutto perché eravamo troppo disinibite e ce la siamo voluta.

“Ti proteggerò dalle paure delle ipocondrie
Dai turbamenti che da oggi incontrerai per la tua via
Dalle ingiustizie e dagli inganni del tuo tempo.
Perché sei un essere speciale
Ed io, avrò cura di te.”



Sono cresciuta in un orfanotrofio, insieme a centinaia di bambine. La sera, una per volta, noi bambine raccontavamo una storia, le nostre storie. Erano una specie di favole tristi. Non favole di mamme che conciliano il sonno, ma favole di figlie sfortunate, che il sonno lo toglievano.

Ci raccontavamo delle nostre madri: torturate, uccise, violentate. Ogni sera, prima di dormire, ci liberavamo tutte insieme di quelle parole di dolore.
Io amo le parole. Ho imparato, venendo da luoghi di guerra, a credere nelle parole e non ai fucili, per cercare di rendere il mondo un posto migliore. Anche e soprattutto per le donne. Ma poi ci sono i numeri.

E in Italia, in questo magnifico Paese che mi ha accolto, i numeri sono spietati: ogni 3 giorni viene uccisa una donna, 6 donne sono state uccise la scorsa settimana. E nell’85% dei casi, il carnefice non ha bisogno di bussare alla porta per un motivo molto semplice: ha le chiavi di casa. Ci sono le sue impronte sullo zerbino, l’ombra delle sue labbra sul bicchiere in cucina.



“Butterò questo mio enorme cuore tra le stelle un giorno
Giuro che lo farò
E oltre l’azzurro della tenda nell’azzurro io volerò
Quando la donna cannone
D’oro e d’argento diventerà
Senza passare dalla stazione
L’ultimo treno prenderà”.



Mia madre Zakia, che tutti chiamavano Nadia, ha preso il suo ultimo treno quando io avevo 5 anni. Si è suicidata, dandosi fuoco. Ma il dolore era una fiamma lenta che aveva cominciato a salire e ad annerirle i vestiti quando era solo un’adolescente. Il suo corpo era qualcosa di cui voleva liberarsi, era stato la sua tortura.
Perché mia madre Nadia fu stuprata e brutalizzata due volte: a 13 anni da un uomo e poi dal sistema che l’ha costretta al silenzio, che non le ha consentito di denunciare. Le ferite sanguinano di più quando non si è creduti. L’uomo che l’ha violentata per anni, il cui ricordo incancellabile era con lei, mentre le fiamme mangiavano il suo corpo, aveva le chiavi di casa.



“Sally ha patito troppo
Sally ha già visto che cosa
Ti può crollare addosso
Sally è già stata punita
Per ogni sua distrazione o debolezza
Per ogni candida carezza
Data per non sentire l’amarezza”



Quante volte siamo state Sally? Mentre Franca Rame veniva violentata il 9 marzo del 1973, cercò salvezza nella musica. “Devo stare calma. Devo stare calma. Mi attacco ai rumori della città, alle parole delle canzoni, devo stare calma”, recitava nel suo potente monologo “Lo stupro”, in cui ripercorreva quel fatto drammatico.

Le parole delle canzoni possono essere messaggi d’amore e di salvezza. Io sono diventata la donna che sono perché lo dovevo a mia madre, lo devo a mia figlia che è seduta in mezzo a voi. Lo dobbiamo tutte, tutti, a una madre, una figlia, una sorella, al nostro paese, anche agli uomini, all’idea stessa di civiltà e uguaglianza. All’idea più grande di tutte: quella di libertà.

Parlo agli uomini, adesso. Lasciateci libere di essere ciò che vogliamo essere: madri di dieci figli e madri di nessuno, casalinghe e carrieriste, madonne e *******, lasciateci fare quello che vogliamo del nostro corpo e ribellatevi insieme a noi, quando qualcuno ci dice cosa dobbiamo farne. Siate nostri complici. E quando qualcuno ci chiede “Lei cosa ha fatto per meritare ciò che è accaduto?”

“C’è un tempo bellissimo, tutto sudato
Una stagione ribelle
L’istante in cui scocca l’unica freccia
Che arriva alla volta celeste
E trafigge le stelle
È un giorno che tutta la gente
Si tende la mano
È il medesimo istante per tutti
Che sarà benedetto, io credo”_


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Posso dire che il pezzo di Elodie non mi spiace?  E' un pop radiofonico diverso rispetto alla solita robaccia che si sente.





Sotto il video, molti commenti stranieri che vogliono il pezzo all'Eurovision.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Come al solito l'orchestra valorizza i pezzi. Anastasio sul palco porta il rock e poi la versione in studio le chitarre si sentono a malapena e ritornello cacofonico con eccesso di autotune.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Il dato più interessante, per quanto riguarda gli ascolti, è il 60% di share nei giovani tra i 15 e i 24 anni.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Il direttore di Rai 1, Stefano Coletta, elogia Albano e Romina: "Io che sono una mummia, ieri sera mi sono alzato per cantare Felicità, che è proprio vero è 'un bicchiere di vino'. Abbiamo bisogno di autenticità, non di star internazionali."*


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2020)

Il dato degli spettatori non è tutto questo granché comunque. Lo share è drogato dal fatto che la trasmissione si è trascinata fino all'1.27, altrimenti il numero di spettatori è sensibilmente calato rispetto all'anno scorso nonostante il nulla totale come contro-programmazione.
Stasera mi auguro un crollo, ma difficilmente accadrà


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il dato degli spettatori non è tutto questo granché comunque. Lo share è drogato dal fatto che la trasmissione si è trascinata fino all'1.27, altrimenti il numero di spettatori è sensibilmente calato rispetto all'anno scorso nonostante il nulla totale come contro-programmazione.
> Stasera mi auguro un crollo, ma difficilmente accadrà


Bravo. Effettivamente hanno tolto l'access, cioè la fascia oraria dove vanno i talk politici, striscia e soliti ignoti per intenderci, come riferimento. Ma pure l'anno scorso, mi pare, si è attuato questo mezzuccio. Nel primo di Baglioni no invece, ed è stato oggettivamente un ascolto notevolissimo, il migliore dai primi anni 2000.

Oggi cala, succede sempre alla seconda, anche perchè il mercoledì si accende Rai 3 con Chi L'Ha Visto che ruba sempre qualcosa e se ne va quella parte di pubblico che ha visto solo per curiosità. Bisognerà vedere se terrà botta.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Mi sono piaciute le esibizioni di Rita Pavone (sorpreso dalla sua energia, pensavo fosse una mummia), Anastasio (esibizione live portentosa, ma concordo nel dire che quella registrata in studio non è sullo stesso livello) e Le Vibrazioni (mi piace tutto, musica, testo, interpretazione). 
Raphael Gualazzi è un nì, dei rimanenti non ricordo le canzoni (e probabilmente è meglio non ricordarle  )
Amadeus secondo me è il miglior conduttore di cui ho memoria per Sanremo. Semplice e leggero nonostante la lunghezza e pesantezza del festival che la tira sempre troppo per le lunghe


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: 52,2% di share e più di 10 milioni! Ascolto nettamente superiore rispetto allo scorso anno e poco meglio, rispetto al primo Festival di Baglioni di due anni fa.*



so anche io sugli altri canali non trasmettono niente...
si comprano i palinsesti di tutta italia per 1 settimana sti maiali.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Amadeus è bravissimo e meritava un palcoscenico del genere, sono stato io il primo a dirlo per anni qui. Il contorno, però, non mi convince. Si dice, inoltre, che dopo la polemica sul "passo indietro" abbia dovuto cambiare qualcosa ed ho trovato patetico il fatto che doveva sempre giustiificarsi quando si rivolgeva ad una delle sue vallette, per non parlare degli sketch, in particolare quello su "Amadinho", ma che schifo era? Oppure questo momento, brrrr.






E pensare che ad Ora o Mai Più ci ha regalato perle di trash incredibili.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque a me la performance di Achille Lauro non mi è piaciuta. Sono etero  . Farfallina di Belen tutta la vita!


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2020)

La sconfitta più grande di questa prima serata è stata far parlare di bellezza, ereditarietà e fortune date dalla natura a una che con ogni probabilità è costruita di sana pianta:







A occhio e croce potenzialmente è tutta rifatta: 

- labbra
- naso
- zigomi (?)
- almeno il contorno occhi dovrebbe essere suo 
- seno
- sedere

Lunga vita alla gnagna imperfetta. Questa ossessione della perfezione robotizzata mi fa senso


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Entro in questo thread giusto per curiosità. Non mi ricordo nemmeno l'ultima immagine di Sanremo che ho visto, da decenni a questa parte.

Non so come fate a vedere 'sta roba in TV. Davvero non so come fate. Minuti preziosi di vita buttata via, a mio parere.

Ovviamente non vi critico, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Sanremo evento più visto anche in streaming con oltre 617.000 visualizzazioni. Il picco di device attivi nel momento di Al Bano e Romina Power alle 22:53.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Andatevi a vedere la recensione di Monina sull'Huffington Post. Lo so la testata fa schifo, però secondo me merita, specie quando parla di Amadeus, Tiziano Ferro ed Emma che la distrugge.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Masini a Vieni da Me: "La mia canzone è dedicata soprattutto a noi uomini, che siamo vigliacchi".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Masini a Vieni da Me: "La mia canzone è dedicata soprattutto a noi uomini, che siamo vigliacchi".*


Ma basta, bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2020)

a me è bastata la prima battuta di Fiorello sui Matteo per pigiare il tasto off del televisore


----------



## Raryof (5 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La sconfitta più grande di questa prima serata è stata far parlare di bellezza, ereditarietà e fortune date dalla natura a una che con ogni probabilità è costruita di sana pianta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti dirò di più, questa si è fatta pure lo sbiancamento anale... ehehehe


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me è bastata la prima battuta di Fiorello sui Matteo per pigiare il tasto off del televisore


Se avessi aspettato qualche secondo avresti sentito quella sul 5 stelle e sulle sardine immortalate nientemeno che coi Benetton 

Fiorello non casca in queste cose, non si schiera 



Raryof ha scritto:


> Ti dirò di più, questa si è fatta pure lo sbiancamento anale... ehehehe


Ah già...ho dimenticato il più importante...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ti dirò di più, questa si è fatta pure lo sbiancamento anale... ehehehe



Ma solo io ho trovato imbarazzante il siparietto della leotta con la nonna??


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho trovato imbarazzante il siparietto della leotta con la nonna??


Tutti e due i siparietti che ha fatto, non solo quello.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutti e due i siparietti che ha fatto, non solo quello.



Francamente non capisco il senso di quel siparietto da libro cuore.
Quello prima aveva lo scopo di far ridere , dubito abbia fatto ridere un gatto ma il senso era quello.
Ma il siparietto con la nonna raccapricciante. Manco fosse la grande donna che è arrivata grazie a capacità , sforzi e meritocrazia.
E arrivata dove poi???
Ancor più esilarante le riflessioni sulla bellezza.
Tutto molto arido, privo di contenuti e ,quindi, non interessante.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Francamente non capisco il senso di quel siparietto da libro cuore.
> Quello prima aveva lo scopo di far ridere , dubito abbia fatto ridere un gatto ma il senso era quello.
> Ma il siparietto con la nonna raccapricciante. Manco fosse la grande donna che è arrivata grazie a capacità , sforzi e meritocrazia.
> E arrivata dove poi???
> ...


Penso che la Leotta sia il più grande mistero della tv. Questa, prima la piazzano in ogni spot, poi ne parlano tutti i giornali e poi va a Sanremo per due puntate, senza un motivo, se non la bellezza (che poi preferisco altre donne di quel mondo, ma vabbè son gusti). Chissà chi ha dietro, sul serio...

Ci sono tante giornaliste sportive più serie e preparate (ed anche più belle) come Giorgia Rossi, che agli ultimi mondiali soprattutto è stata protagonista, Vera Spadini e Giulia Mizzoni.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che la Leotta sia il più grande mistero della tv. Questa, prima la piazzano in ogni spot, poi ne parlano tutti i giornali e poi va a Sanremo per due puntate, senza un motivo, se non la bellezza (che poi preferisco altre donne di quel mondo, ma vabbè son gusti). Chissà chi ha dietro, sul serio...
> 
> Ci sono tante giornaliste sportive più serie e preparate (ed anche più belle) come Giorgia Rossi, che agli ultimi mondiali soprattutto è stata protagonista, Vera Spadini e Giulia Mizzoni.



Sarà una questione di 'like', non trovo altre risposte.
Certi siparietti da libro cuore andrebbero riservati solo a gente dal grande carisma e con storie vere da raccontare.
Leotta non è certo un'eroina dei giorni nostri.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ora a La vita in diretta stanno parlando di quel fenomeno da baraccone di Achille Lauro. Mammamia....E c'è chi lo paragona a Bowie......

Stiamo parlando di nullità che, non avendo talento, si vendono a sceneggiate come lo spogliarello sul palco ed altre oscenità. Solo che sto Achille Lauro è un gran paraculo e si pulisce l'immagine parlando di rock e di arte, quando nemmeno due anni fa partecipava ad un reality e pubblicava schifezze trap.


----------



## Raryof (5 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho trovato imbarazzante il siparietto della leotta con la nonna??



Guarda se la nonna le avesse detto qualcosa tipo "La devi dare, sempre, brava brava!" (leggasi labiale) avrebbe chiuso il cerchio perfettamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Guarda se la nonna le avesse detto qualcosa tipo "La devi dare, sempre, brava brava!" (leggasi labiale) avrebbe chiuso il cerchio perfettamente.



Avrei apprezzato di più, sicuramente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Masini a Vieni da Me: "La mia canzone è dedicata soprattutto a noi uomini, che siamo vigliacchi".*



Ma parla per te, idiota.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ho dato un'occhiata al video di tale "Achille Lauro" di Sanremo, prima volta che lo ascolto... Ma sul serio?

La cosa più atroce è stata leggere i commenti al video: "un artista completo".

No, ma seriamente la società si è bruciata così tanto? Come fa a essere considerato un artista? 

Siamo a livelli più bassi di young signorino. Non sa semplicemente cantare, non c'è un briciolo di capacità, figuriamoci talento


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho dato un'occhiata al video di tale "Achille Lauro" di Sanremo, prima volta che lo ascolto... Ma sul serio?
> 
> *La cosa più atroce è stata leggere i commenti al video: "un artista completo".
> *
> ...


Saranno sicuramente gli stessi che insultano Rita Pavone, perchè "vecchia" e "sovranista" quando magari neanche sanno chi è e la "conoscono" solo per la critica a Greta Thunberg.

Sarò strano io, ma per me la Pavone è stata l'unica vera artista sul palco ieri. Chiedo scusa ai modernissimi fan di Achille Lauro, se non ho provato eccitazione al suo spogliarello. Se questo è il progresso, ben vengano i vecchi Celentano, Mina, Pavone, Al Bano, che almeno è gente che ha fatto gavetta e sa cantare. Aggiungo, inoltre, che per me una delle migliori canzoni di Sanremo degli ultimi anni è questa di Red Canzian, ex bassista dei Pooh. Ora datemi pure del vecchio  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Stando alle sue parole, Fiorello stasera per festeggiare il successo della prima puntata si travestirà da Maria De Filippi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho dato un'occhiata al video di tale "Achille Lauro" di Sanremo, prima volta che lo ascolto... Ma sul serio?
> 
> La cosa più atroce è stata leggere i commenti al video: "un artista completo".
> 
> ...



Fiero anch'io di essere "vecchio" visto che questa roba mi fa schifo


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Saranno sicuramente gli stessi che insultano Rita Pavone, perchè "vecchia" e "sovranista" quando magari neanche sanno chi è e la "conoscono" solo per la critica a Greta Thunberg.
> 
> Sarò strano io, ma per me la Pavone è stata l'unica vera artista sul palco ieri. Chiedo scusa ai modernissimi fan di Achille Lauro, se non ho provato eccitazione al suo spogliarello. Se questo è il progresso, ben vengano i vecchi Celentano, Mina, Pavone, Al Bano, che almeno è gente che ha fatto gavetta e sa cantare. Aggiungo, inoltre, che per me una delle migliori canzoni di Sanremo degli ultimi anni è questa di Red Canzian, ex bassista dei Pooh. Ora datemi pure del vecchio  .


Gran pezzo molto sottovalutato quello di Canzian.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Gran pezzo molto sottovalutato quello di Canzian.


L'anno scorso lo vidi dal vivo Canzian, in piazza nel paese dove abito. Grande artista e grande concerto! Ed ha anche una gran bella voce.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Che inizio!!! Nettamente meglio di ieri ed Amadeus molto più sciolto. Fiorello De Filippi mi ha fatto morire, pur essendo trash ai massimi livelli. Bastavano loro due per fare un buon festival, senza tutte ste donne che ieri hanno solo tolto ritmo al programma.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che inizio!!! Nettamente meglio di ieri ed Amadeus molto più sciolto. Fiorello De Filippi mi ha fatto morire, pur essendo trash ai massimi livelli. Bastavano loro due per fare un buon festival, senza tutte ste donne che ieri hanno solo tolto ritmo al programma.


Una curiosità, ma quest'anno ci sarà il MAESTRO Beppe Vessicchio? Senza di lui non è Sanremo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, ma quest'anno ci sarà il MAESTRO Beppe Vessicchio? Senza di lui non è Sanremo.


Si, ieri ha diretto le Vibrazioni e mi pare solo quelli.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Quanto autotune sto Fasma.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Fasma è quello che mi piace di più tra i giovani, almeno porta un pò di rock.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ahhh, la canzone sul bullismo mancava.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Mammamia che tamarro quello. Viene pure da Casal di principe da quello che so  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

*Toccante ricordo di Amadeus a Fabrizio Frizzi (oggi avrebbe compiuto 62 anni): "Credetemi, lo dico senza ipocrisia. Se fosse ancora vivo, questo Festival lo avrebbe condotto lui". La vedova Carlotta sul palco.*


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Tacci loro quanto tempo perdono. Fate cantare i big dio bono!


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Pelù una garanzia come sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Il problema ieri erano le vallette incapaci. Amadeus e Fiorello da soli, con il secondo che prende in giro i buonisti, sono uno spettacolo!


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Djokovic fantastico


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Djokovic fantastico


Che ha detto? Me lo sono perso.


----------



## Raryof (5 Febbraio 2020)

Che roba è 'sto Celebrity hunted?!?


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che ha detto? Me lo sono perso.



Ha cantato Eros Ramazzotti. 
Lo hanno invitato sul palco, ha raccontato di quando si allenava in Italia, ha cantato e poi palleggiato con Fiorello


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Non c'è proprio paragone con ieri, è tutta un'altra cosa senza quelle due rimbambite raccomandate. È tutto così bello!!!

P.S: Ma vogliamo parlare di Sabrina Salerno??? Che gnocca ancora oggi!!!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ma i Ricchi e Poveri si sono esibiti in playback? LOL.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2020)

La Salerno ancora comunque a 50 anni da le piste alla Leotta..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2020)

Da quel pochissimo che ho seguito bene Fiorello che mi pare abbia dato bordate ai buonismi idioti.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da quel pochissimo che ho seguito bene Fiorello che mi pare abbia dato bordate ai buonismi idioti.


Fiorello da 10 e lode! Appare di rado, perchè altrimenti oscurerebbe troppo Amadeus che comunque sta dimostrando di essere adattissimo al Festival (ancora rido se penso che c'era chi ai vertici Rai preferiva Cattelan).


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ora Zucchero!!! Eh vabbè siamo troppo in alto...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Troppa pubblicità, troppaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2020)

La neretta che cantava dietro Zucchero.... che pantera....


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Critiche sui social. In molti accusano Amadeus di trascurare completamente la gara e dare spazio solo agli ospiti.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Gabbani!!!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gabbani!!!


Per me floppa stavolta, già il pezzo non è un tormentone ed è una mezza ballata...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Nel podio della giuria demoscopica:
1° Gabbani
2° Le Vibrazioni
3° Piero Pelù*


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nel podio della giuria demoscopica:
> 1° Gabbani
> 2° Le Vibrazioni
> 3° Piero Pelù*



Galbani, il re dei cantanti radical shit.

L'amico di Babbeo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Sorpreso per Piero Pelù, dato per sfavorito assieme a Le Vibrazioni che ora sono addirittura secondi. Ma penso che con i voti del televoto e sala stampa cambierà qualcosa.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nel podio della giuria demoscopica:
> 1° Gabbani
> 2° Le Vibrazioni
> 3° Piero Pelù*


*All'ultimo posto Junior Cally, il quale stasera nella serata delle cover canterà una versione modificata di "Vado al Massimo" di Vasco Rossi. Si dice, che il testo presenterà delle parole a sostegno delle Sardine.*


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *All'ultimo posto Junior Cally, il quale stasera nella serata delle cover canterà una versione modificata di "Vado al Massimo" di Vasco Rossi. Si dice, che il testo presenterà delle parole a sostegno delle Sardine.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Stanno uscendo gli ascolti e sta emergendo uno scoop. Seconda puntata addirittura più della prima. Mai successo, forse. Tra una decina di minuti arrivano i dati....


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Boom storico!!! Seconda puntata al 53.3% di share (più di ieri e +6 punti rispetto all'anno scorso) e 9.962.000 spettatori.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom storico!!! Seconda puntata al 53.3% di share (più di ieri e +6 punti rispetto all'anno scorso) e 9.962.000 spettatori.*


Ama dei record!!!


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom storico!!! Seconda puntata al 53.3% di share (più di ieri e +6 punti rispetto all'anno scorso) e 9.962.000 spettatori.*



Una volta 10 milioni li faceva Striscia la Notizia ogni sera, incredibile.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Non succedeva dal 1995, che la seconda puntata di Sanremo facesse più della prima. Fiorello aveva promesso ieri in conferenza di vestirsi da Maria De Filippi in caso di successo della prima e lo ha fatto e di vestirsi dal Coniglio del programma di Milly Carlucci Il Cantante Mascherato e sollecitare il direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta di vestirsi da Mostro, nel caso la seconda puntata bissasse la prima. Fiorello, aveva dato per "impossibile" l'ipotesi di una crescita di ascolti, ma ancora una volta dovrà ricredersi. Stasera non ci sarà, come ha detto ieri durante l'ospitata di Djokovic. Venerdì sera, dunque, potremmo vedere Fiorello e Coletta vestiti da Coniglio e Mostro.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Non succedeva dal 1995, che la seconda puntata di Sanremo facesse più della prima. Fiorello aveva promesso ieri in conferenza di vestirsi da Maria De Filippi in caso di successo della prima e lo ha fatto e di vestirsi dal Coniglio del programma di Milly Carlucci Il Cantante Mascherato e sollecitare il direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta di vestirsi da Mostro, nel caso la seconda puntata bissasse la prima. Fiorello, aveva dato per "impossibile" l'ipotesi di una crescita di ascolti, ma ancora una volta dovrà ricredersi. Stasera non ci sarà, come ha detto ieri durante l'ospitata di Djokovic. Venerdì sera, dunque, potremmo vedere Fiorello e Coletta vestiti da Coniglio e Mostro.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan invia una lettera ai giornalisti: "Mi state boicottando, stasera non mi esibisco"*


----------



## varvez (6 Febbraio 2020)

Sanremo è come Forza Italia: non trovavi uno disposto a dichiararsi suo elettore poi lo votavano tutti


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Il successo di Amadeus dimostra una cosa. La tv per famiglie non è morta ed è ancora la più amata dagli italiani. Semplicemente, chi dirige le televisioni ci impone apposta lo schifo, per questioni di budget e per rincoglionirci, oltre che per fare propaganda politica che non manca mai. Basti vedere che lo stesso Amadeus è stato messo al Festival dopo una lunga battaglia all'interno dei vertici Rai.

Sia chiaro, Sanremo a livello di musica è morto da decenni, ma guardando gli sketch di Amadeus e Fiorello mi sono divertito ed erano anni che non assistevo ad una comicità, magari anche trash come Fiorello che si vestiva da Maria De Filippi, ma spontanea, sincera e divertente. E, secondo me, il fatto che abbiano dato poco spazio alla gara è stato proprio il fattore positivo. 

Il fatto del boom record sui giovani tra i 15 ed i 24 anni, non fa altro che confermare la mia tesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> Sanremo è come Forza Italia: non trovavi uno disposto a dichiararsi suo elettore poi lo votavano tutti



Chi FI quella al 3,4% tranne in Calabria che va beh lo sappiamo tutti perchè in Calabria vince.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il successo di Amadeus dimostra una cosa. La tv per famiglie non è morta ed è ancora la più amata dagli italiani. Semplicemente, chi dirige le televisioni ci impone apposta lo schifo, per questioni di budget e per rincoglionirci, oltre che per fare propaganda politica che non manca mai. Basti vedere che lo stesso Amadeus è stato messo al Festival dopo una lunga battaglia all'interno dei vertici Rai.
> 
> Sia chiaro, Sanremo a livello di musica è morto da decenni, ma guardando gli sketch di Amadeus e Fiorello mi sono divertito ed erano anni che non assistevo ad una comicità, magari anche trash come Fiorello che si vestiva da Maria De Filippi, ma spontanea, sincera e divertente. E, secondo me, il fatto che abbiano dato poco spazio alla gara è stato proprio il fattore positivo.
> 
> Il fatto del boom record sui giovani tra i 15 ed i 24 anni, non fa altro che confermare la mia tesi.



il boom in quella fascia di età è riconducibile ai cantanti. Ovvio che se chiami la Lamborghini e Cally attiri quel pubblico. Ben fatto è sia chiaro non è una critica. 

Nelle prossime edizioni taglieranno tutte le cariatidi che ci sono li e faranno una sorta di Festivalbar del 2020


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *il boom in quella fascia di età è riconducibile ai cantanti. Ovvio che se chiami la Lamborghini e Cally attiri quel pubblico. Ben fatto è sia chiaro non è una critica. *
> 
> Nelle prossime edizioni taglieranno tutte le cariatidi che ci sono li e faranno una sorta di Festivalbar del 2020


Innanzitutto quel tipo di pubblico guarda i canali sui supporti digitali, o preferisce vedere Sanremo in differita. E poi su, Sanremo fa il record per una seconda puntata dopo più di vent'anni ed il merito andrebbe a quei due? Ma per piacere  .


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## varvez (6 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi FI quella al 3,4% tranne in Calabria che va beh lo sappiamo tutti perchè in Calabria vince.



Ma di certo no, mi riferivo ai tempi delle vittorie elettorali a livello nazionale


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho ancora visto un minuto, ci sono canzoni decenti?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora visto un minuto, ci sono canzoni decenti?


No. Da segnalare le ottime performance di Pavone e Pelù che hanno dimostrato di essere gli unici veri artisti lì dentro. Poi l'ospitata di Massimo Ranieri spettacolare, ha distrutto Tiziano Ferro che non ce la faceva più a stargli dietro  . Mi aspettavo un pò di più da Zucchero, non che abbia fatto schifo, ma è stato trattato troppo da ospite di passaggio ed ha cantato solo pezzi recenti, tranne "Solo Una Sana e Inconsapevole Libidine", ma mi aspettavo un "Diamante", un "Diavolo in me" o "Miserere" (adattissima in quel contesto e l'aveva già cantata nelle ospitate precedenti di Sanremo).

Incommentabili i Ricchi e Poveri, in playback per tutta la loro esibizione. Ma si può?

In quota Eurovision, vedo messo bene il pezzo di Elodie che cercheranno in tutti i modi di metterlo tra le prime tre, visto che è pure scritto da Mahmood.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Leggo che è stato censurato il video di Roger Waters. A quanto pare parlava pure di politica. Vi lascio immaginare chi possa essere il bersaglio...


----------



## Pit96 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora visto un minuto, ci sono canzoni decenti?



A me piacciono solo quella di Anastasio (ma in versione live), quella delle Vibrazioni e Rita Pavone (non ci avrei mai scommesso)


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2020)

Bravo Amadeus


----------



## Heaven (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il successo di Amadeus dimostra una cosa. La tv per famiglie non è morta ed è ancora la più amata dagli italiani. Semplicemente, chi dirige le televisioni ci impone apposta lo schifo, per questioni di budget e per rincoglionirci, oltre che per fare propaganda politica che non manca mai. Basti vedere che lo stesso Amadeus è stato messo al Festival dopo una lunga battaglia all'interno dei vertici Rai.
> 
> Sia chiaro, Sanremo a livello di musica è morto da decenni, ma guardando gli sketch di Amadeus e Fiorello mi sono divertito ed erano anni che non assistevo ad una comicità, magari anche trash come Fiorello che si vestiva da Maria De Filippi, ma spontanea, sincera e divertente. E, secondo me, il fatto che abbiano dato poco spazio alla gara è stato proprio il fattore positivo.
> 
> Il fatto del boom record sui giovani tra i 15 ed i 24 anni, non fa altro che confermare la mia tesi.



Mi sembra un bel controsenso. I giovani, come me, guardano Sanremo per Junior Cally, Elettra e simili, mica per Fiorello o Rita pavone. Più che la rinascita a me sembra la morte definitiva della “tv della famiglia”. Fidati che i giovani non guardano Sanremo per gli sketch, Amadeus e Fiorello


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un bel controsenso. I giovani, come me, guardano Sanremo per Junior Cally, Elettra e simili, mica per Fiorello o Rita pavone. Più che la rinascita a me sembra la morte definitiva della “tv della famiglia”. Fidati che i giovani non guardano Sanremo per gli sketch, Amadeus e Fiorello


Allora spiegami il record, visto che ieri alla gara è stato dato pochissimo spazio ed il picco c'è stato con Fiorello che ha fatto Maria De Filippi, non con Elettra Lamborghini e Junior Cally (manco stessimo parlando di Mina e Battisti).


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggo che è stato censurato il video di Roger Waters. A quanto pare parlava pure di politica. Vi lascio immaginare chi possa essere il bersaglio...



non so neanche chi sia ne per chi "tifi" ma dico che questi che si fanno censurare per fare i divi sono proprio degli sfigati. andranno in cerca di notorietà ormai perduta.


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora spiegami il record, visto che ieri alla gara è stato dato pochissimo spazio ed il picco c'è stato con Fiorello che ha fatto Maria De Filippi, non con Elettra Lamborghini e Junior Cally (manco stessimo parlando di Mina e Battisti).



Perché tra i giovani e i vecchi c'è una bella fetta proprio in mezzo..
Ci sono anche i giovani-vecchi come te fabri, ci sta che a te possa piacere Sanremo per via degli sketch (poi il senso trovatemelo visto che si parla di musica), ma in molti lo guardano perché è un evento e da diversi anni sembra si stia, di molto, svecchiando.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché tra i giovani e i vecchi c'è una bella fetta proprio in mezzo..
> Ci sono anche i giovani-vecchi come te fabri, ci sta che a te possa piacere *Sanremo per via degli sketch* (poi il senso trovatemelo visto che si parla di musica), ma in molti lo guardano perché è un evento e da diversi anni sembra si stia, di molto, svecchiando.


Sanremo sì, è un evento piaccia o meno, ma dire che la gente lo guardi in massa esclusivamente per la musica (?) e che i conduttori, gli ospiti e gli sketch siano ininfluenti e che la ragione del record siano le presenze di Lamborghini e sto Cally (ma chi è questo???) è una cosa oggettivamente opinabile.


----------



## Heaven (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora spiegami il record, visto che ieri alla gara è stato dato pochissimo spazio ed il picco c'è stato con Fiorello che ha fatto Maria De Filippi, non con Elettra Lamborghini e Junior Cally (manco stessimo parlando di Mina e Battisti).



Personalmente ho guardato Sanremo fino alla fine perché Junior Cally è stato messo tra gli ultimi, e come me molti. Loro stessi hanno messo lui ultimo così la gente guardava fino all’ultimo, secondo me.

Se ti può interessare a me Junior Cally manco piace, ma comunque fa parte della sfera giovani, simile ai cantanti che mi piace, quindi per cuorisita l’ho visto. Ps. Comunque non ho nominato Achille Lauro che è il vero clou del festival per i giovani.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Dopo l'esibizione all'una di notte di ieri ed il lancio dell'hashtag #FiorelloStatteZitto, Tiziano Ferro si lamenta ancora con una storia su Instagram: "Anche stasera canterò dopo mezzanotte".*


----------



## sunburn (6 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una volta 10 milioni li faceva Striscia la Notizia ogni sera, incredibile.



Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Se con 10milioni si fa il 50% di ascolti, significa che due italiani su tre non guardano la tv(o, almeno, non quelle rilevate). Il che accende un piccolo barlume di speranza.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo l'esibizione all'una di notte di ieri ed il lancio dell'hashtag #FiorelloStatteZitto, Tiziano Ferro si lamenta ancora con una storia su Instagram: "Anche stasera canterò dopo mezzanotte".*


Tiziano Ferro si starà prendendo a schiaffi da solo per aver partecipato al Festival, non ci sta facendo una bella figura.

Stasera serata cover, Georgina tra le vallette, Lewis Capaldi, Mika e Roberto Benigni tra gli ospiti, speriamo che non sia una puntata brutta come la prima.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Se con 10milioni si fa il 50% di ascolti, significa che due italiani su tre non guardano la tv(o, almeno, non quelle rilevate). Il che accende un piccolo barlume di speranza.


Conta che è durato fino alle due di notte quasi, per forza gli spettatori calano aumenta solo lo share. In prima serata ha fatto 12 milioni. Con questo non voglio dire che la platea non sia crollata eh. I vecchi Festival di Baudo facevano quasi 20 milioni, ma quella era un'altra era, non c'erano pay tv, piattaforme streaming e digitaline.

Se prima, con un normale programma d'intrattenimento facevi 4 milioni su Rai 1 o Canale 5 in prima serata eri flop, ora se ne fai 3,5 sei un eroe.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo l'esibizione all'una di notte di ieri ed il lancio dell'hashtag #FiorelloStatteZitto, Tiziano Ferro si lamenta ancora con una storia su Instagram: "Anche stasera canterò dopo mezzanotte".*


.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Se con 10milioni si fa il 50% di ascolti, significa che due italiani su tre non guardano la tv(o, almeno, non quelle rilevate). Il che accende un piccolo barlume di speranza.



Non la vedo cosi purtroppo.

Significa che quei 2/3 sono a rincoglionirsi su Facebook, Instagram e Youtube, che è forse peggio se ben ci pensi.

Non sono quasi sicuramente in giro a fare cose più morali o intelligenti che guardare la TV

Metti che magari 4/5 milioni guardano in streaming e sky toh... ma gli altri... sono a rimbambirsi sui social


----------



## Pit96 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo l'esibizione all'una di notte di ieri ed il lancio dell'hashtag #FiorelloStatteZitto, Tiziano Ferro si lamenta ancora con una storia su Instagram: "Anche stasera canterò dopo mezzanotte".*



Ma che se ne stia a casa


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora spiegami il record, visto che ieri alla gara è stato dato pochissimo spazio ed il picco c'è stato con Fiorello che ha fatto Maria De Filippi, non con Elettra Lamborghini e Junior Cally (manco stessimo parlando di Mina e Battisti).



ho visto per la prima volta le facce di junior culi e achille lauro... neanche li commento perchè come sono nati spariscono. incapaci che hanno bisogno di conciarsi come pazzi per fare un po' di successo, ma la colpa è di chi li guarda....dureranno quanto joung signorino.

ma elettra *miura *lamborghini...... questa i soldi li ha, non li deve fare e dovrebbe sapere da chi discende e che nome porta.
chiamata come una delle macchine più belle ed affascinanti di tutti i tempi si presenta in televisione tentando di assomigliare ad un gommone di greenpeace. queste persone fanno davvero male a chi le guarda e non hanno giustificazioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2020)

Nel frattempo il pirla (ex) mascherato ha messo davvero le Sardine nella canzone di Vasco...


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Febbraio 2020)

N'altra raccomandata doc, la mogliera del calciatore famoso


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2020)

Madonna Arisa


----------



## Gekyn (6 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Madonna Arisa



Ma è diventata un gommone pure lei...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Perfino con Georgina che l'Italiano lo sa a malapena, è uscito uno sketch migliore di quelli con la Leotta.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ancora propaganda boldriniana? Bastaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> N'altra raccomandata doc, la mogliera del calciatore famoso



doveva recuperare un po di soldi per la nuova macchina di CRistina


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ancora sta Emma, patetica. Un'altra che è andata contro Salvini ed intanto va ovunque, perchè i suoi ultimi cd hanno floppato. Una dei personaggi più miracolati e raccomandati di quel mondo di emme.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

C'è pure la Pausini, un'altra che è in crisi di consensi.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Inquadrato Cristiano Ronaldo, seduto tra il pubblico!!!*


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Inquadrato Cristiano Ronaldo, seduto tra il pubblico!!!*



Domani nemmeno quotato in prima pagina nella Gazzetta di Vinov... dello sport.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Inquadrato Cristiano Ronaldo, seduto tra il pubblico!!!*


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> doveva recuperare un po di soldi per la nuova macchina di CRistina


Mi sembra giusto...
Si parla di 140mila euro per lei. 

300mila euro per Benigno


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2020)

Che pezzo di figa la Molinari


----------



## Gekyn (6 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che pezzo di figa la Molinari



Oltretutto bellissima cover...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto...
> Si parla di 140mila euro per lei.
> 
> 300mila euro per Benigno


Mamma mia che vergogna. Ma non si vergognano a rendere pubbliche le cifre?


----------



## varvez (6 Febbraio 2020)

Dopo Gualazzi e la Molinari possono chiudere tutto. Hanno vinto loro.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Febbraio 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> Dopo Gualazzi e la Molinari possono chiudere tutto. Hanno vinto loro.



Concordo, la Michelin la levante e L altra sono riuscite a peggiorare, cosa non facile, la canzone....


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2020)

mamma mia ornella vanoni.....chiudete il sarcofago.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto...
> Si parla di 140mila euro per lei.
> 
> 300mila euro per Benigno


Nei 140mila euro si dice che sia inclusa l'inquadratura a Ronaldo. Altrimenti, sarebbe rimasto nascosto. Pensa te...


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che vergogna. Ma non si vergognano a rendere pubbliche le cifre?





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nei 140mila euro si dice che sia inclusa l'inquadratura a Ronaldo. Altrimenti, sarebbe rimasto nascosto. Pensa te...


Possiamo stare tranquilli, daranno tutto in beneficenza: la prima alla lamborghini, il secondo a Fonzie 

(fermo restando che artisticamente apprezzo Benigni, secondo me ha fatto degli ottimi film e dei buoni lavori. Sulla ragazza non c'è nulla da dire perché è il nulla. Messa lì per Ronaldo e la scollatura, è evidente)


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Mammamia, bollitissimo Benigni. Provo una pena per lui!!!

300.000 euro buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che pezzo di figa la Molinari


Non conoscevo...molto bene, molto molto bene


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

*Anche i social esprimono delusione per il monologo di Benigni e c'è chi a gran voce chiede il ritorno di Fiorello (che torna da domani).*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche i social esprimono delusione per il monologo di Benigni e c'è chi a gran voce chiede il ritorno di Fiorello (che torna da domani).*


Leggo che sono 40 minuti. Pazzesco!


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2020)

Benigni ridicolo, noioso e velatamente anticattolico


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ma quanto sono ridicoli i commenti di chi vorrebbe sbroccare, ma non può perchè Benigni è "cultura" e si deve fare. Io lo dico: sto monologo è una ****** pazzesca!!!


----------



## mil77 (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche i social esprimono delusione per il monologo di Benigni e c'è chi a gran voce chiede il ritorno di Fiorello (che torna da domani).*



Ma veramente due palleeee! Mezz'ora di ripetizioni continue


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Domani nemmeno quotato in prima pagina nella Gazzetta di Vinov... dello sport.



"Ronaldo conquista Sanremo, Share del 99%, picco quando inquadrato, 35 mln di italiani!"



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che pezzo di figa la Molinari




Semplicemente meravigliosa... e qui vedo la foto di Ronaldo. Boh.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Fiorello può non piacere, ma a 60 anni sa ancora intrattenere. Benigni si è messo in testa di essere il nuovo Augias, quando per la maggior parte è il comico trash politicamente scorretto che insultava il papa e Berlusconi, toccava il pisello a Baudo ed alzava la gonna a Manuela Arcuri e che ci ha regalato qualche perla come Non Ci Resta Che Piangere e La Vita e Bella, ma sono eccezioni. Punto!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Domani crollo di ascolti sicuro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche i social esprimono delusione per il monologo di Benigni e c'è chi a gran voce chiede il ritorno di Fiorello (che torna da domani).*


Non so ancora come considerarlo. Il fatto è che da un lato abbiamo il buffone tatuato che cerca e trova lo scandalo con la tutina; perché non ha niente da dire. Dall'altro Benigni. 
Sono sempre indeciso perché, considerando l'odierno livello traumatico, c'è ancora possibilità di intrattenere con le parole, e non le scollature e le tutine.
E' finta cultura invece il monologo molto molto retorico di Rula Jebreal, a cui non mi sento di dire troppo semplicemente perché parlava di omicidi.

Non saprei se anche questa di Benigni è pura retorica. Citare il cantico dei cantici è "radical chic" ? Di per sé l'opera non merita di essere bollata con il trash di oggi.

Certo è che Benigno darebbe valore al contenuto (l'amore e la purezza) dando in beneficenza i soldi!


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fiorello può non piacere, ma a 60 anni sa ancora intrattenere. Benigni si è messo in testa di essere il nuovo Augias, quando per la maggior parte è il comico trash politicamente scorretto che insultava il papa e Berlusconi, toccava il pisello a Baudo ed alzava la gonna a Manuela Arcuri e che ci ha regalato qualche perla come Non Ci Resta Che Piangere e La Vita e Bella, ma sono eccezioni. Punto!


Fiorello è un fuoriclasse dell'intrattenimento. E' altra roba, fa contento quasi ogni tipologia di spettatore.
Al di là della parentesi Benigni, Amadeus ha già vinto nel momento in cui ha annunciato Fiorello in squadra


----------



## Lambro (6 Febbraio 2020)

Bellissimo il monologo di Benigni, mi ha profondamente emozionato.
Mentre è inutile scandalizzarsi per i 140mila euro dati alla moglie di Ronaldo, a questi livelli son cifre ridicole considerando che proprio il portoghese solo per stare seduto lì stasera percepisce circa la stessa cifra dalla Juventus.
L'hanno chiamata solo perchè nel contratto ci sarebbe stato lui presente al festival.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bellissimo il monologo di Benigni, mi ha profondamente emozionato.
> Mentre è inutile scandalizzarsi per i 140mila euro dati alla moglie di Ronaldo, a questi livelli son cifre ridicole considerando che proprio il portoghese solo per stare seduto lì stasera percepisce circa la stessa cifra dalla Juventus.
> L'hanno chiamata solo perchè nel contratto ci sarebbe stato lui presente al festival.



be per me era meglio se li usavano a fare dell'altro quei soldi. mi scandalizzo e tanto...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Febbraio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Benigni ridicolo, noioso e velatamente anticattolico



Ma se il Cantico dei Cantici è nella Bibbia...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2020)

Imbarazzanti Bugo e Morgan, quante stonate e fuori tempo


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Achille Lauro versione Ziggy Stardust di David Bowie.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti Bugo e Morgan, quante stonate e fuori tempo



Essere "fuori tempo" è un marchio di Bugo, mi sa che non lo conosci molto.

La verità è che Bugo e Morgan sono tra i pochissimi artisti credibili in questo festival, nonostante il loro pezzo sia piuttosto debole: manca l'ironia del primo e la profondità del secondo, troppo sanremese e politicamente corretto.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bellissimo il monologo di Benigni, mi ha profondamente emozionato.
> Mentre è inutile scandalizzarsi per i 140mila euro dati alla moglie di Ronaldo, a questi livelli son cifre ridicole considerando che proprio il portoghese solo per stare seduto lì stasera percepisce circa la stessa cifra dalla Juventus.
> L'hanno chiamata solo perchè nel contratto ci sarebbe stato lui presente al festival.



Solo io ho colto una frecciata a Salvini in quella battuta sul 'citofono'???


----------



## sette (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be per me era meglio se li usavano a fare dell'altro quei soldi. mi scandalizzo e tanto...



Fossero anche solo 140€ sarebbero troppi per questa che non è nessuno, uno zero assoluto.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> Fossero anche solo 140€ sarebbero troppi per questa che non è nessuno, uno zero assoluto.



Rientra nel sistema juve : i gobbi devono vincere anche sanremo, lo zecchino d'oro e il palio di siena.
Triplete.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Podio serata cover:
1 Tosca
2 Piero Pelù
3 Pinguini Tattici Nucleari

Ultimi Bugo e Morgan. A votare ieri è stata l'orchestra. I risultati della serata cover saranno comunque influenti per la classifica finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Podio serata cover:
> 1 Tosca
> 2 Piero Pelù
> 3 Pinguini Tattici Nucleari
> ...


Pelù rischia seriamente di vincere.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Super Amadeus! La terza serata, nonostante l'assenza di Fiorello, fa ancora di più: 54.5% di share e 9,8 mln.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Super Amadeus! La terza serata, nonostante l'assenza di Fiorello, fa ancora di più: 54.5% di share e 9,8 mln.*


Che Ama!!!

La Bellucci chissà come starà rosicando amaramente dopo che ha declinato l'invito, per i soliti deliri femministi, al Sanremo più seguito degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che Ama!!!
> 
> La Bellucci chissà come starà rosicando amaramente dopo che ha declinato l'invito, per i soliti deliri femministi, al Sanremo più seguito degli ultimi 20 anni.



rendiamoci conto che mediaset per favorirli mette dei film horror in 1a serata. mai visto un lavoro del genere.
la gente mette sull' 1 poi magari il 90% si addormenta davanti alla tv... non farei tutti questi proclami di successo...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rendiamoci conto che mediaset per favorirli mette dei film horror in 1a serata. mai visto un lavoro del genere.
> la gente mette sull' 1 poi magari il 90% si addormenta davanti alla tv... non farei tutti questi proclami di successo...


Sono 10 anni che succede. Ieri erano accesi i talk politici. Ah, ma perchè Mediaset trasmette qualcosa quando non c'è Sanremo?


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Podio serata cover:
> 1 Tosca
> 2 Piero Pelù
> 3 Pinguini Tattici Nucleari
> ...



1° posto meritato per Tosca, ci sta anche l'interpretazione di Pelù, penosi invece questi Pinguini che sono tra i peggiori del Festival.

Riascoltando "Ho amato tutto" ho pensato che fosse una canzone scritta per Mia Martini, cantata da lei avrebbe stravinto.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 1° posto meritato per Tosca, ci sta anche l'interpretazione di Pelù, penosi invece questi Pinguini che sono tra i peggiori del Festival.
> 
> Riascoltando "Ho amato tutto" ho pensato che fosse una canzone scritta per Mia Martini, cantata da lei avrebbe stravinto.


Sì, bel pezzo. Me l'ero dimenticato. Grande interpretazione e di classe! Ovviamente, non vincerà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggo che è stato censurato il video di Roger Waters. A quanto pare parlava pure di politica. Vi lascio immaginare chi possa essere il bersaglio...



Si sarà messo d'accordo con la sua ex amante


----------



## Pit96 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pelù rischia seriamente di vincere.



Naaah, Pelù anche se arriva tra i primi 3 poi perde, non ha il sostegno del televoto.
Molto più probabile che vincano questi pinguini che sembra piacciano a tanti (ancora devo capire il perché).


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2020)

La media è un bluff, finendo ben dopo l'una di notte è ovvio che lo share sale. Come spettatori solo lievemente meglio dell'anno scorso, e abbastanza peggio rispetto a due anni fa

Comunque Amadeus è riuscito a creare uno dei festival più politicizzati degli ultimi anni. Forse solo Conti nel 2016 era riuscito a fare peggio come politica attiva (di sinistra) direttamente dal palco


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Naaah, Pelù anche se arriva tra i primi 3 poi perde, non ha il sostegno del televoto.
> Molto più probabile che vincano questi pinguini che sembra piacciano a tanti (ancora devo capire il perché).



Piuttosto qualche giovane sconosciuto reppettaro o Levante, questi Pinguini sono una roba terribile.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Naaah, Pelù anche se arriva tra i primi 3 poi perde, non ha il sostegno del televoto.
> Molto più probabile che vincano questi pinguini che sembra piacciano a tanti (ancora devo capire il perché).


Il pezzo di Piero Pelù è molto radiofonico, come è sempre stato Pelù solista. Cosa da non sottovalutare. Se vai a chiedere ad un fan dei Litfiba dei tempi d'oro un parere sulla canzone in gara, ti direbbe che è una porcheria.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La media è un bluff, finendo ben dopo l'una di notte è ovvio che lo share sale. Come spettatori solo lievemente meglio dell'anno scorso, e abbastanza peggio rispetto a due anni fa
> 
> Comunque* Amadeus è riuscito a creare uno dei festival più politicizzati degli ultimi anni. Forse solo Conti nel 2016 era riuscito a fare peggio come politica attiva (di sinistra) direttamente dal palco*


Secondo me, se paragonato a Baglioni e Conti e tra i meno politicizzati, sarà che mi aspettavo di peggio. La propaganda femminista è patetica, ma mette d'accordo tutti i partiti, basti vedere che la stessa Nunzia De Girolamo (ex FI) a La Vita in Diretta ha fatto i complimenti alla Jebreal (vomito) . E lo stesso Amadeus per il "passo indietro" ha ricevuto critiche anche da donne di FDI come la Santanchè. Speriamo di evitarci il pippone sui migranti quest'anno, sarebbe oro visto il governo che abbiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono 10 anni che succede. Ieri erano accesi i talk politici. Ah, ma perchè Mediaset trasmette qualcosa quando non c'è Sanremo?



tranquillo che quei 2 milioni del GF non li schiodi neanche morto e li togli a sanremo. per dirne uno a caso...


----------



## Lambro (7 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solo io ho colto una frecciata a Salvini in quella battuta sul 'citofono'???



Pure io


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Crollo di ascolti con il monologo di Benigni e peggior picco della serata (attenzione, i tg non ne parleranno mai).
*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Crollo di ascolti con il monologo di Benigni e peggior picco della serata (attenzione, i tg non ne parleranno mai).
> *


Se non c'era Benigni, Amadeus che in prima serata a fatto 13 milioni, poteva farne 15 e 10 nel totale. Ahahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Intanto Fiorello torna da un grande amore dopo 16 anni ahahahahh.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Prima pagina della Gazzetta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Crollo di ascolti con il monologo di Benigni e peggior picco della serata (attenzione, i tg non ne parleranno mai).
> *



e dov'è il crollo? cioè a che ora? ci sono dei picchi che immagino siano le pubblicità


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e dov'è il crollo? cioè a che ora? ci sono dei picchi che immagino siano le pubblicità


La curva viola di Rai 1 scende dalle 23:00, quando c'è Benigni. L'orario è scritto sotto, i numeri degli spettatori al lato sinistro.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Prima pagina della Gazzetta.



Vai a vedere pure la prima pagina del corriere dello sport.Due settimane a moriva uno degli sportivi più noti degli ultimi 20 anni e c'erano giusto un paio di righe in alto e defilate,oggi invece in prima pagina c'è la vacca di Ronaldo,ma mica la stampa è serva degli ovini,nooooo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2020)

Queste storie d'amore di Ronaldo sono più finte di un incontro di wrestling.
A lui piace altro, non le scollature di Georgina...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La curva viola di Rai 1 scende dalle 23:00, quando c'è Benigni. L'orario è scritto sotto, i numeri degli spettatori al lato sinistro.



non sapevo a che ora ci fosse stato quello li... neanche lo nomino dal tanto mi sta sulle palle.

ah si, ma la gente poi va anche a letto. le altre sere non scende? comunque godo se ha floppato, anche se l'anno prossimo sarà ancora li a dir caxate


----------



## Raryof (7 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro versione Ziggy Stardust di David Bowie.



Con Tosca i migliori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2020)

La mia classifica è : 

Primo Achille Lauro che sta facendo triggerare tutti i parrucconi schifosi buonisti di San Remo
Ultimo quel cesso paraculato di Gabbani ( 2 singoli in carriera trattato come fosso Mogol ) e Morgan che è diventato imbarazzante.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Intanto, il TG1 grillino-piddino ha intitolato "Boom di ascolti con Benigni" come a dire che il merito è suo. Tanti fegati marci per questo successo di Amadeus ahahahhahah. Che rosichino pure, tanto con questi numeri saranno costretti a confermarlo.


----------



## Raryof (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia classifica è :
> 
> Primo Achille Lauro che sta facendo triggerare tutti i parrucconi schifosi buonisti di San Remo
> Ultimo quel cesso paraculato di Gabbani ( 2 singoli in carriera trattato come fosso Mogol ) e Morgan che è diventato imbarazzante.



Achille Lauro fa talmente schifo che a me piace, vestito da Bowie e poi là dietro Annalisa tutto il tempo come se cercasse di non prevalere, una specie di Joker della musica.
E' tremendamente più interessante di quel paraculo di Gabbani.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Prima pagina della Gazzetta.





> Domani nemmeno quotato in prima pagina nella Gazzetta di Vinov... dello sport.



Ormai è fin troppo facile. Servi di m.erda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro fa talmente schifo che a me piace, vestito da Bowie e poi là dietro Annalisa tutto il tempo come se cercasse di non prevalere, una specie di Joker della musica.
> E' tremendamente più interessante di quel paraculo di Gabbani.



E' esattamente quello il punto, ho visto ( e prodotto ) artisti con un talento incredibile ma che poi una volta sul palco si spegnevano. 
Poi c'è l'altra categoria di cui fa parte Lauro, artisti "bravi" ma che fanno la differenza. 

In Italia nella musica siamo arrivati al momento della rottura, basta roba trita e ritrita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' esattamente quello il punto, ho visto ( e prodotto ) artisti con un talento incredibile ma che poi una volta sul palco si spegnevano.
> Poi c'è l'altra categoria di cui fa parte Lauro, artisti "bravi" ma che fanno la differenza.
> 
> In Italia nella musica siamo arrivati al momento della rottura, basta roba trita e ritrita.



ma secondo te un pagliaccio così dura? se fai schifo hai tempo di presentarti come un buffone in tv. tra 1 anno sarà nel dimenticatoio.
poi si riciclerà dalla d'urso dicendo che è gay o che da piccolo è stato maltrattato.. un bel reality ed un nuovo disco...
proprio il massimo che può fare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te un pagliaccio così dura? se fai schifo hai tempo di presentarti come un buffone in tv. tra 1 anno sarà nel dimenticatoio.
> poi si riciclerà dalla d'urso dicendo che è gay o che da piccolo è stato maltrattato.. un bel reality ed un nuovo disco...
> proprio il massimo che può fare...



La mia esperienza oramai di più di 20anni mi porta a risponderti che durerà piu un medio che fa spettacolo che uno bravo ma non lascia il segno. 

Poi fuori da questa categoria ci son i fuoriclasse come Tiziano Ferro, uno che non ha mai "esagerato" ma grazie al suo talento immenso nella scrittura e come artista riesce a sopperire tutto questo. 

Abbiamo l'esempio dalla Dark Polo Gang, ragazzini che han basato tutto sull aspetto esteriore e contenuti da ritardati. Spariti nel nulla perchè non avevano neanche le basi per fare questo lavoro .


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia esperienza oramai di più di 20anni mi porta a risponderti che durerà piu un medio che fa spettacolo che uno bravo ma non lascia il segno.
> 
> Poi fuori da questa categoria ci son i fuoriclasse come Tiziano Ferro, uno che non ha mai "esagerato" ma grazie al suo talento immenso nella scrittura e come artista riesce a sopperire tutto questo.
> 
> Abbiamo l'esempio dalla Dark Polo Gang, ragazzini che han basato tutto sull aspetto esteriore e contenuti da ritardati. Spariti nel nulla perchè non avevano neanche le basi per fare questo lavoro .


Tiziano Ferro fuoriclasse? A questo Sanremo ha dimostrato perfettamente di essere uno strapompato come la Pausini. Buono per far la bella presenza in tv e cantare le canzoncine d'amore, ma finisce lì. La sceneggiata poi del pianto, dopo aver steccato Mia Martini è stata una roba horror. Per non parlare del duetto con Massimo Ranieri, dove ne è uscito distrutto. Allora di Zucchero che dobbiamo dire?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia esperienza oramai di più di 20anni mi porta a risponderti che durerà piu un medio che fa spettacolo che uno bravo ma non lascia il segno.
> 
> Poi fuori da questa categoria ci son i fuoriclasse come Tiziano Ferro, uno che non ha mai "esagerato" ma grazie al suo talento immenso nella scrittura e come artista riesce a sopperire tutto questo.
> 
> Abbiamo l'esempio dalla Dark Polo Gang, ragazzini che han basato tutto sull aspetto esteriore e contenuti da ritardati. Spariti nel nulla perchè non avevano neanche le basi per fare questo lavoro .



premetto che sti sfigatelli non li conosco, quindi probabilmente li accomuno tutti, sbagliando.
per me dark polo gang o achille lauro o joung signorino o bello figo sono proprio la stessa roba. se me li incrocio per strada non li riconosco... piuttosto mi tocco le tasche per controllare che non mi rubino il portafoglio, un po' come quando incontro uno juventino.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Sto direttore Coletta sta facendo di tutto per farsi notare e rendersi simpatico, ora sta venendo intervistato a Vieni da Me da DJ Francesco. Il nuovo Del Noce?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Continua la lite a distanza tra Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro. Lo showman: "Tiziano Ferro lanciando l'hashtag (#FiorelloStatteZitto n.d.s.) ha scatenato l'odio contro di me e sono stato insultato sui social per 48 ore. Questa è una cosa che non si fa.". *


----------



## sette (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Continua la lite a distanza tra Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro. Lo showman: "Tiziano Ferro lanciando l'hashtag (#FiorelloStatteZitto n.d.s.) ha scatenato l'odio contro di me e sono stato insultato sui social per 48 ore. Questa è una cosa che non si fa.". *



Ma Ricardo Rodriguez tutta sta grinta non poteva metterla in campo quando giocava per noi?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Continua la lite a distanza tra Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro. Lo showman: "Tiziano Ferro lanciando l'hashtag (#FiorelloStatteZitto n.d.s.) ha scatenato l'odio contro di me e sono stato insultato sui social per 48 ore. Questa è una cosa che non si fa.". *


Fiorello comunque sta delirando. Tiziano Ferro ha fatto una battuta, che poi sui social ci siano i dementi non è colpa sua.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia classifica è :
> 
> Primo Achille Lauro che sta facendo triggerare tutti i parrucconi schifosi buonisti di San Remo
> Ultimo quel cesso paraculato di Gabbani ( 2 singoli in carriera trattato come fosso Mogol ) e Morgan che è diventato imbarazzante.




Ma veramente Lauro? 

La sua è una canzoncina di una banalità imbarazzante, al massimo può essere il Grignani dei Millenium, tutto narcisismo e voyeurismo.
Come fa a "triggerare" un cantante banalmente in linea con le mode attuali (sia canore che a livello di immagine)?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Qualcuno mi faccia notare la differenza tra Gabbani ed Achille Lauro. Io mi sto scervellando ma non capisco. Gabbani come personaggio intrattenitore ci sta anche per alcune cose che fa ed il pezzo in gara non lo trovo male se paragonato a tante schifezze che escono in radio. Ovviamente, non comprerei mai un disco di questi qui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma veramente Lauro?
> 
> La sua è una canzoncina di una banalità imbarazzante, al massimo può essere il Grignani dei Millenium, tutto narcisismo e voyeurismo.
> Come fa a "triggerare" un cantante banalmente in linea con le mode attuali (sia canore che a livello di immagine)?



Non parlavo della canzone ( che non è niente di che ) mi piace solo il fatto che abbia mandato fuori di testa i parrucconi all Ariston con la tutina da TurboGay.


----------



## MasterGorgo (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia classifica è :
> 
> Primo Achille Lauro che sta facendo triggerare tutti i parrucconi schifosi buonisti di San Remo
> Ultimo quel cesso paraculato di Gabbani ( 2 singoli in carriera trattato come fosso Mogol ) e Morgan che è diventato imbarazzante.



Quello che so di Gabbani é che una sera di qualche mese fa, nel parcheggio di piazza Meda a Milano, in coda alla macchinetta per i biglietti il suo autista provò a saltare tutta la fila (circa 3/4 coppiette) dicendo con abbondante spocchia che avrebbe dovuto fare il biglietto subito per il cantante il quale, in effetti due passi in là, mostrava fretta molto palesemente... Tempo zero un simpaticissimo individuo di 2mt x 100kg ca. rispose 'stai sereno in coda galbanino che nessuno ti incul. in questi 5 minuti'.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non parlavo della canzone ( che non è niente di che ) mi piace solo il fatto che abbia mandato fuori di testa i parrucconi all Ariston con la tutina da TurboGay.



Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma credo sia ampiamente fuori tempo massimo. L'avesse fatto 20 anni fa ok, ma ormai i niu parrucconi postano su Instagram foto sexy, flirtano con gli amici dei nipoti ed esprimono pareri politicamente correnti nei confronti delle vuote (per colpa loro) nuove generazioni e delle loro (indotte) tendenze culturali, artistiche ed addirittura sessuali.
A parte l'80enne riesumato poche sere fa, credo che i niu parrucconi siano i primi tifosi dei Lauro ed altre bestialità simili, più immagine che arte, tanto "wow" e poca sostanza.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fiorello comunque sta delirando. Tiziano Ferro ha fatto una battuta, che poi sui social ci siano i dementi non è colpa sua.



Proprio perchè sui social ci sono i dementi non vanno lanciati hashtag del genere.
Non è esattamente carino intimare di stare zitti.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Proprio perchè sui social ci sono i dementi non vanno lanciati hashtag del genere.
> Non è esattamente carino intimare di stare zitti.


La verità è che Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro sono due prime donne ed, entrambi, hanno paura che la luce dell'altro prevalga sulla propria. Ferro inizialmente doveva fare proprio il co-conduttore se è per questo ed, ora, lo mettono a cantare due-tre canzoni a notte fonda e poi va via. In ogni caso, condanno entrambi anche se Tiziano Ferro dopo Sanremo ne esce oggettivamente più distrutto, perchè nelle esibizioni canore ha fatto pena.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La verità è che Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro sono due prime donne ed, entrambi, hanno paura che la luce dell'altro prevalga sulla propria. Ferro inizialmente doveva fare proprio il co-conduttore se è per questo ed, ora, lo mettono a cantare due-tre canzoni a notte fonda e poi va via. In ogni caso, condanno entrambi anche se Tiziano Ferro dopo Sanremo ne esce oggettivamente più distrutto, perchè nelle esibizioni canore ha fatto pena.



Lasciamo stare quello che ci può esser dietro ed eventuali invidie tra i due, io mi riferivo solo al fatto che certe questioni vanno chiarite a 4 occhi.
Non si può andare sui social come fanno i bimbi minkia e lanciare hashtag che sembrano dei trenini ai quali si attaccano gli idioti.
Ormai di questi tempi si vive di likes e di condivisioni e il comportamento di tiziano non è stato esattamente corretto.
Mi sarei incaxxato anche io.
Avrebbe potuto benissimo lanciare un hashtag del tipo #fatemicantareprimadellalba , avrebbe fatto ridere e centrato la questione senza offendere alcuno.
Questione di stile e di educazione.
Per il resto trovo stucchevole il giochino tra chi 'sale' e chi 'scende', reputo grandi sia fiorello che ferro e hanno tutta la mia stima e ammirazione.
Non necessariamente ci devono esser vinti e vincitori, quel che conta è che vinca la canzone italiana.
Se proprio voglio trovare una pecca a questo festival direi che politicamente è parecchio impregnato di sinistra.
Ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno.
Non della sinistra ma della politica sul palco di sanremo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Da quando fecero perdere Elio e le storie tese che avevano portato a Sanremo la canzone migliore di tutti i tempi la penso sempre allo stesso modo: li e' tutto un magna-magna.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Come riportato da Libero, il monologo di Benigni di ieri sera (con tanto di cachet da 300.000 euro) non è affatto inedito ed è stato riciclato da uno recitato e trasmesso in tv nel 2006 su Tv2000, che all'epoca si chiamava ancora Sat2000.




*


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Libero, il monologo di Benigni di ieri sera (con tanto di cachet da 300.000 euro) non è affatto inedito ed è stato riciclato da uno recitato e trasmesso in tv nel 2006 su Tv2000, che all'epoca si chiamava ancora Sat2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi.
Si è impegnato poco poco eh.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Ancora Coletta ora a La Vita in Diretta da Matano e la sovranista Cuccarini, che chissà se mantiene il posto.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora Coletta ora a La Vita in Diretta da Matano e la sovranista Cuccarini, che chissà se mantiene il posto.


Il direttore piddino molto più freddo dalla Cuccarini, a differenza della Balivo qualche ora prima dove l'ha riempita di complimenti. Mi sa proprio che la Cuccarini verrà fatta fuori.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto Fiorello torna da un grande amore dopo 16 anni ahahahahh.



Fanno schifo sti due, e Fiorello sarebbe pure considerato "di destra"... 

Ho visto una parte del suo show a Sanremo ed è solo perversionismo, ha perso pure quell'ironia che lo contraddistingueva, non è più ironia ma una banale scandalosità tipo Femen.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Essere "fuori tempo" è un marchio di Bugo, mi sa che non lo conosci molto.
> 
> La verità è che Bugo e Morgan sono tra i pochissimi artisti credibili in questo festival, nonostante il loro pezzo sia piuttosto debole: manca l'ironia del primo e la profondità del secondo, troppo sanremese e politicamente corretto.



Di Bugo sentìi solo Pasta al Burro ai tempi, non l'ho mai seguito. Non importa nulla che siano o siano stati grandi artisti: se la performance cacofonica è, cacofonica rimane. Anzi, è peggio, se sono "grandi artisti" non dovrebbero fare simili porcate. E infatti l'orchestra li ha decretati ultimi in classifica, quindi danno ragione a me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non parlavo della canzone ( che non è niente di che ) mi piace solo il fatto che abbia mandato fuori di testa i parrucconi all Ariston con la tutina da TurboGay.



Quindi andare in un palco vestiti da gay adesso è rivoluzionario e degno di encomio?
Lo fanno anche nelle commedie dialettali a teatro che poi vanno in onda sulle TV locali.

Non vedo nulla di rivoluzionario. Poi se vi piace questa roba non critico i gusti eh!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Continua la lite a distanza tra Fiorello e Tiziano Ferro. Lo showman: "Tiziano Ferro lanciando l'hashtag (#FiorelloStatteZitto n.d.s.) ha scatenato l'odio contro di me e sono stato insultato sui social per 48 ore. Questa è una cosa che non si fa.". *



Ho visto quando ha lanciato quell'hashtag, era una punzecchiatura voluta e pianificata.
A mio avviso legittima, perché non si può far finire uno spettacolo come questio prima alle 1.30 e il giorno dopo alle 2. La gente deve lavorare.
Poi sì, è stato un po' superficiale perché giocare con i social oggi è sempre pericoloso.
Ma anche Fiorello si sta dimostrando rancoroso e permaloso.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Di Bugo sentìi solo Pasta al Burro ai tempi, non l'ho mai seguito. Non importa nulla che siano o siano stati grandi artisti: se la performance cacofonica è, cacofonica rimane. Anzi, è peggio, se sono "grandi artisti" non dovrebbero fare simili porcate. E infatti l'orchestra li ha decretati ultimi in classifica, quindi danno ragione a me.


Allora io la penso così.

Non conosco questo Bugo ed è vero che nella storia della musica in generale ci sono stati artisti incapaci a cantare e non voglio fare nomi per non spostare la discussione altrove, ma tipo nel punk ce n'erano a bizzeffe. Però nel caso di Bugo e Morgan, loro hanno preteso di fare Sergio Endrigo con un arrangiamento piuttosto fedele all'originale. In quel caso la devi cantare bene, non ci sono scuse. Poi, Morgan ha preteso pure di dirigere e suonare allo stesso tempo, ma a che pro? Io l'ho trovata una schifezza, ancora più di Lamborghini e quella lì mascherata.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Ma davvero Fiorello si sta ancora lamentando? Non è uno scherzo? Boh, mi sembra abbastanza infantile. 
Stasera attendo le esibizioni di Anastasio, Pavone, Vibrazioni, Gualazzi e Pelù (inizia a non dispiacermi la sua canzone). Sperando che Achille Lauro non si vesta da Freddie, non lo potrei vedere.
Detto questo, se i Pinguini nutellari prendono voti anche dalla sala stampa avranno già la vittoria in tasca secondo me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2020)

TiziANO e Ricardo Rodriguez hanno finito il teatrino, postando foto in cui si abbracciano. E stasera canteranno in duetto.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> TiziANO e Ricardo Rodriguez hanno finito il teatrino, postando foto in cui si abbracciano. E stasera canteranno in duetto.


A sto punto quasi quasi credo a chi su twitter diceva che era tutta una trollata di Fiorello, con Ferro che poi gli cantava XDono. Però dubiterei comunque, visto che Fiorello quando parlava del litigio ha messo in mezzo un vigile che si è suicidato per colpa dei social o una cosa del genere.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco la foto della pace:


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Stasera, come promesso, Fiorello si vestirà da Coniglio del Cantante Mascherato. Ci sarà una chiamata di Milly Carlucci, come successo con Maria De Filippi?*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto quando ha lanciato quell'hashtag, era una punzecchiatura voluta e pianificata.
> A mio avviso legittima, perché non si può far finire uno spettacolo come questio prima alle 1.30 e il giorno dopo alle 2. La gente deve lavorare.
> Poi sì, è stato un po' superficiale perché giocare con i social oggi è sempre pericoloso.
> Ma anche Fiorello si sta dimostrando rancoroso e permaloso.



lo stesso problema del grande fratello. sono trasmissioni inutilmente lunghe


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Fiorello intervistato da Mollica al TG1: "Io e Tiziano Ferro ci siamo guardati in faccia e ci siamo detti 'ma che stiamo facendo?' ed abbiamo fatto pace".*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Classifica generale:
1° Gabbani
2° Le Vibrazioni
3° Piero Pelù*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Classifica generale:
> 1° Gabbani
> 2° Le Vibrazioni
> 3° Piero Pelù*


Ahahahahah va a finire che lo vince di nuovo Gabbani, che diventerebbe ufficialmente l'"uomo Sanremo" (3 su 3 vinti).


----------



## Hellscream (7 Febbraio 2020)

Gabbani primo


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah va a finire che lo vince di nuovo Gabbani, che diventerebbe ufficialmente l'"uomo Sanremo" (3 su 3 vinti).



Galbani è il "cantante" radical shit per eccellenza. Tra l'altro, grande amico del Babbeo, che con le canzoni di Galbani apriva le assemblee PD.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Finale nuove proposte: Tecla vs Leo Gassman.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Finale nuove proposte: Tecla vs Leo Gassman.*


Fasma ingiustamente fuori quando meritava di stravincere. Ora la canzone femminista già strapompata in radio da mesi ed il figlio raccomandato di Gassman copia farlocca di Renga. A voi la scelta!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galbani è il "cantante" radical shit per eccellenza. Tra l'altro, grande amico del Babbeo, che *con le canzoni di Galbani apriva le assemblee PD*.


ahahahah non la sapevo questa. E Renzi la scimmia appresso non se la portava?


----------



## Mika (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fasma ingiustamente fuori quando meritava di stravincere. Ora la canzone femminista già strapompata in radio da mesi ed il figlio raccomandato di Gassman copia farlocca di Renga. A voi la scelta!



La canzone di Tecla a ma piace  Preferivo quella di Fasma però... ma tra quella di Tecla e quella di Gassman preferisco 8 Marzo.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2020)

Che pena che fa sto Fiorello


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Che trashoni Amadeus e Fiorello. Mi sa che vedremo in futuro uno show in prima serata tra loro due, come tra una settimana Conti, Pieraccioni e Panariello.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Vince tra le nuove proposte Leo Gassman.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vince tra le nuove proposte Leo Gassman.*


Ahahahaah, come si dice qui dalle mie parti "aummm aummm".


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vince tra le nuove proposte Leo Gassman.*



Ahahahahhaahhahahahahah madonna che sorpresa!


----------



## 7vinte (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaah, come si dice qui dalle mie parti "aummm aummm".



Era bella, anche se preferivo Tecla. Non siate maliziosi


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Potete commentare la vittoria di Leo Gassman qui Leo Gassman vincitore Nuove Proposte Sanremo 2020 .


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Dua Lipa!!!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Gualazzi da mandare all'Eurovision domani. Esibizione spettacolare e canzone molto allegra!


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gualazzi da mandare all'Eurovision domani. Esibizione spettacolare e canzone molto allegra!


È molto sottovalutato. Il pezzo che vinse Sanremo giovani e che poi andò all'Eurovision arrivando al secondo posto è di una raffinatezza unica.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Amadeus e la Novello che perculano i buonisti facendo la linea con la bomboletta, come fanno gli arbitri di calcio ahahaahahah.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dua Lipa!!!



Mi pareva nettamente in playback...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

_"C'è del piscismo"_ uahahahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mi pareva nettamente in playback...


In alcune parti si, in alcune parti cantava live anche se per poco.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In alcune parti si, in alcune parti cantava live anche se per poco.



Almeno i ricchi e poveri hanno 90 anni


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Che spettacolo, che spettacolo!!! Grazie Amadeus, grazie Fiorello. Grazie!!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2020)

Più che il Festival della Canzone Italiana, è il Festival della Canzone Globalista e degli Immigrati


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Che schifo sto Ghali, mamma mia!!!


----------



## Pit96 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Stasera finiscono alle 3 se vanno avanti così...


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Febbraio 2020)

Ma secondo voi chi dovrebbe vincere?



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che schifo sto Ghali, mamma mia!!!



Ha cantato Boogieman?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2020)

Leggevo la scaletta su un sito... Masini dovrebbe essere l'ultimo a cantare alle 2.10.
Chiusura della serata alle 2.25.

Ahahahahahahahahahh!!!


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi chi dovrebbe vincere?
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha cantato Boogieman? *


Si e pure un inedito che faceva meno schifo, ma sempre ***** era.

Sul vincitore boh, io più vedo esibirsi Pelù tipo poco fa prima della pubblicità e più mi sento che vince lui, è il suo esordio assoluto in gara dopo 40 anni di carriera, ha fatto un pezzo super radiofonico e poi le sue performance sono sempre grintose. Altrimenti, Gabbani che ha fatto una ballata sanremese tipo quella di Ultimo lo scorso anno (che fu boicottato dalla giuria che votò in massa Mahmood) e potrebbe seriamente fare il tris, visto che è primo in classifica. Anche se comunque bisognerà vedere nella finalissima a tre, dove cambiano gli equilibri. Per dire, nel 2017 era prima la Mannoia, ma poi nella sfida a tre vinse Gabbani.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi chi dovrebbe vincere?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha cantato Boogieman?



Pinguini o Gabbani. Al massimo Elodie


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2020)

Per Morgan un Bugo nell'acqua sto festival...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2020)

Bugo diventerà famoso con sta gag.

Fiorello "uno di meno"... lol


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Sanremo vergognoso,alle 2 del mattino ancora in onda....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sanremo vergognoso,alle 2 del mattino ancora in onda....



Alle 2:20 per sapere il vincitore (Ibradato) per la sala stampa. Il festival meno seguito dai lavoratori.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per Morgan un Bugo nell'acqua sto festival...


Il solito Morgan... peccato perché la canzone non era malaccio.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bugo diventerà famoso con sta gag.
> 
> Fiorello "uno di meno"... lol



La presunzione di Morgan è ben superiore al suo talento e lo scrivo con cognizione di causa visto che era così anche a 25 anni quando non lo conosceva nessuno.
Bugo non è artista da Festival, visto che, ancora oggi, 3/4 dei partecipanti sono bambolotti con belle voci che scimmiottano le canzoni scritte da altri, repliche di altre già scritte e riscritte, semplicemente riarrangiate ed impreziosite con lo slang contemporaneo.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Febbraio 2020)

La scena Bugo-Morgan è stata forse il momento più bello del festival 

Morgan inguardabile, l'altro giorno gridava al complotto, stanotte ha fatto scappare il compagno. E poi piange perché gli altri artisti non lo aiutano


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahaahha Bugo che trash, ahahahahah.


----------



## Tobi (8 Febbraio 2020)

Mi chiedo come faccia la gente a seguire ancora questa roba... qualità musicale ogni anno sempre più bassa. Canzoni veramente brutte oltre che voci modeste. E' sempre la stessa tiritera con le scenette in mezzo che non c'azzecano una mazza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2020)

9.5 milioni di spettatori e 53%.

Il numero di spettatori è identico all'anno scorso, ed inferiore rispetto a due anni fa. Ascolto medio più alto in quanto falsato dalla fine alle 2.30 di notte, mentre Baglioni finiva un'ora prima


----------



## Pit96 (8 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 9.5 milioni di spettatori e 53%.
> 
> Il numero di spettatori è identico all'anno scorso, ed inferiore rispetto a due anni fa. Ascolto medio più alto in quanto falsato dalla fine alle 2.30 di notte, mentre Baglioni finiva un'ora prima



Mah, secondo me finire alle 2:30 è una lama a doppio taglio.
Aumenta lo share ma diminuisce gli spettatori medi (a fine serata quanti ce ne sono? 5 milioni?). 
Se si guarda allo share di sola inizio serata è comunque molto alto


----------



## Pit96 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come faccia la gente a seguire ancora questa roba... qualità musicale ogni anno sempre più bassa. Canzoni veramente brutte oltre che voci modeste. E' sempre la stessa tiritera con le scenette in mezzo che non c'azzecano una mazza.



Io lo guardo principalmente per le canzoni. L'anno scorso non ce n'era nemmeno una che mi piaceva e infatti non l'ho guardato. Quest'anno ce ne sono alcune che rientrano nei miei gusti, quindi lo riesco a guardare


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Beh il festival il prima serata ha fatto sempre sui 12-13 e più milioni. Il dato è grandioso, oggettivamente.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

*Podio sala stampa:
1° Diodato
2° Gabbani
3° Pinguini Tattici Nucleari

Bugo e Morgan squalificati.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Ma poi, il pubblico in studio se n'è accorto che Morgan ha cambiato il testo e stava perculando amaramente Bugo?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Podio sala stampa:
> 1° Diodato
> 2° Gabbani
> 3° Pinguini Tattici Nucleari
> ...


Eccone un altro: Diodato. Un immagine, che potrebbe spiegare perchè la sala stampa lo ha tanto in simpatia.





Inoltre, è stato anche uno dei firmatari per il manifesto di Rolling Stone contro Salvini di due anni fa.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccone un altro: Diodato. Un immagine, che potrebbe spiegare perchè la sala stampa lo ha tanto in simpatia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parliamo anche di quel furbone di Pelù che non manca occasione per ricordare quanto lui "si vergogni di essere uomo"


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Parliamo anche di quel furbone di Pelù che non manca occasione per ricordare quanto lui "si vergogni di essere uomo"


Si, ovvio, la propaganda boldriniana di Pelù è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Io però volevo far notare perchè, tutto ad un tratto, stanno cercando di pompare sto qui. Svelato l'arcano  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

*Il direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta: "I grandi ascolti non sono dovuti alla lunga durata. Rispetto allo scorso anno, 6.60 punti in più e circa 2 milioni di persone. Se valutiamo la sovrapposizione, per rivedere dati del genere dobbiamo risalire agli anni 90'".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

*Amadeus in conferenza stampa: "Devo recuperare sonno, sono stato in giro fino alle 4:30 per cercare Bugo".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus in conferenza stampa: "Devo recuperare sonno, sono stato in giro fino alle 4:30 per cercare Bugo".*


Ahahahahahah. Vabbè, questo è il miglior Festival che abbia mai visto. Apici di trash irraggiungibili e memorabili.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

*Repubblica ha pubblicato un retroscena sulle tensioni tra Morgan e Bugo che sarebbero sorte durante le prove, in particolare, quelle che precedevano la serata delle cover. Bugo era perplesso, in quanto Morgan ha voluto fare tutto lui, tipo la scelta del pezzo (Canzone per Te di Sergio Endrigo), scrivere le partiture e dirigere l'orchestra. L'orchestra ha definito il lavoro di Morgan 'incomprensibile e 'insuonabile'. Morgan, così, ha scritto una lettera ai giornalisti dicendo di essere boicottato. Amadeus è riuscito a far ragionare Morgan e a farlo esibire. Dopo la disastrosa cover di Endrigo, Morgan, intervistato da Gino Castaldo su Radio 2, ha attaccato ferocemente Bugo, accusandolo di aver cantato tutto il testo e non solo la parte che gli spettava e di irriconoscenza dicendo "Senza di me tu qui non saresti mai arrivato". Nella quarta serata, prima dell'esibizione del loro pezzo in gara "Sincero", Morgan, dietro le quinte, avrebbe chiesto a Bugo di cambiare il testo. Quest'ultimo, si è opposto e, secondo i testimoni, sarebbero venuti alle mani. Bugo, inoltre, avrebbe addirittura sputato a Morgan, dopo che questi lo ha morso. Quando è arrivato il loro turno, Bugo non voleva scendere, come si è potuto intravedere anche nella diretta televisiva, e lo avrebbero praticamente spinto giù affinchè scendesse le scale. Morgan durante l'esibizione cambia il testo, nonostante la disapprovazione di Bugo, e così è avvenuta la scena che sanno tutti. Poco dopo il fatto, Morgan era apparso soddisfatto, a differenza di Bugo che era immobile e seduto. Dopodichè, i due artisti sono tornati nell'hotel dove risiedevano.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica ha pubblicato un retroscena sulle tensioni tra Morgan e Bugo che sarebbero sorte durante le prove, in particolare, quelle che precedevano la serata delle cover. Bugo era perplesso, in quanto Morgan ha voluto fare tutto lui, tipo la scelta del pezzo (Canzone per Te di Sergio Endrigo), scrivere le partiture e dirigere l'orchestra. L'orchestra ha definito il lavoro di Morgan 'incomprensibile e 'insuonabile'. Morgan, così, ha scritto una lettera ai giornalisti dicendo di essere boicottato. Amadeus è riuscito a far ragionare Morgan e a farlo esibire. Dopo la disastrosa cover di Endrigo, Morgan, intervistato da Gino Castaldo su Radio 2, ha attaccato ferocemente Bugo, accusandolo di aver cantato tutto il testo e non solo la parte che gli spettava e di irriconoscenza dicendo "Senza di me tu qui non saresti mai arrivato". Nella quarta serata, prima dell'esibizione del loro pezzo in gara "Sincero", Morgan, dietro le quinte, avrebbe chiesto a Bugo di cambiare il testo. Quest'ultimo, si è opposto e, secondo i testimoni, sarebbero venuti alle mani. Bugo, inoltre, avrebbe addirittura sputato a Morgan, dopo che questi lo ha morso. Quando è arrivato il loro turno, Bugo non voleva scendere, come si è potuto intravedere anche nella diretta televisiva, e lo avrebbero praticamente spinto giù affinchè scendesse le scale. Morgan durante l'esibizione cambia il testo, nonostante la disapprovazione di Bugo, e così è avvenuta la scena che sanno tutti. Poco dopo il fatto, Morgan era apparso soddisfatto, a differenza di Bugo che era immobile e seduto. Dopodichè, i due artisti sono tornati nell'hotel dove risiedevano.*


*Inoltre Bugo avrebbe chiamato Morgan: "Piccolo finto nano Mozart di m***a". 
*


----------



## Dany20 (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica ha pubblicato un retroscena sulle tensioni tra Morgan e Bugo che sarebbero sorte durante le prove, in particolare, quelle che precedevano la serata delle cover. Bugo era perplesso, in quanto Morgan ha voluto fare tutto lui, tipo la scelta del pezzo (Canzone per Te di Sergio Endrigo), scrivere le partiture e dirigere l'orchestra. L'orchestra ha definito il lavoro di Morgan 'incomprensibile e 'insuonabile'. Morgan, così, ha scritto una lettera ai giornalisti dicendo di essere boicottato. Amadeus è riuscito a far ragionare Morgan e a farlo esibire. Dopo la disastrosa cover di Endrigo, Morgan, intervistato da Gino Castaldo su Radio 2, ha attaccato ferocemente Bugo, accusandolo di aver cantato tutto il testo e non solo la parte che gli spettava e di irriconoscenza dicendo "Senza di me tu qui non saresti mai arrivato". Nella quarta serata, prima dell'esibizione del loro pezzo in gara "Sincero", Morgan, dietro le quinte, avrebbe chiesto a Bugo di cambiare il testo. Quest'ultimo, si è opposto e, secondo i testimoni, sarebbero venuti alle mani. Bugo, inoltre, avrebbe addirittura sputato a Morgan, dopo che questi lo ha morso. Quando è arrivato il loro turno, Bugo non voleva scendere, come si è potuto intravedere anche nella diretta televisiva, e lo avrebbero praticamente spinto giù affinchè scendesse le scale. Morgan durante l'esibizione cambia il testo, nonostante la disapprovazione di Bugo, e così è avvenuta la scena che sanno tutti. Poco dopo il fatto, Morgan era apparso soddisfatto, a differenza di Bugo che era immobile e seduto. Dopodichè, i due artisti sono tornati nell'hotel dove risiedevano.*


Morgan checché se ne dica è uno che se ne intende di musica. Non dimentichiamoci che è uno dei pochi in Italia ad aver portato nuove sonorità (si ricordi il periodo con i Bluvertigo negli anni 90), forse anche forte dell'influenza del maestro Battiato. Queste sonorità le ho avvertite anche nel brano che hanno portato a Sanremo con Bugo. Peccato che ha un carattere di menta e che sta sul kaiser a mezzo paese (me compreso).


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Stasera, o meglio stanotte, potrebbe succedere un disastro. Per le 1:15, il televoto deve chiudersi ed ai giornalisti deve essere assolutamente annunciato il nome e non possono andare oltre quell'ora, ma sono certo che anche questa puntata durerà fino alle 2 o le 3. Se durerà tanto ed ai giornalisti verrà detto in anticipo il vincitore, non è detto che qualcuno in sala stampa non possa fare lo scemo e, volontariamente o meno, farà circolare il vincitore su internet, prima dell'annuncio. Mah. Che poi, come si è visto dalle curve, finora gli ascolti, anche in prima serata, superano abbondantemente il 50% di share e con un numero di spettatori maggiori tra i 12 ed i 13 milioni. Oggi chiusura alle 3, con vincitore che si sa già in anticipo da circa due ore?


----------



## sunburn (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera, o meglio stanotte, potrebbe succedere un disastro. Per le 1:15, il televoto deve chiudersi ed ai giornalisti deve essere assolutamente annunciato il nome e non possono andare oltre quell'ora, ma sono certo che anche questa puntata durerà fino alle 2 o le 3. Se durerà tanto ed ai giornalisti verrà detto in anticipo il vincitore, non è detto che qualcuno in sala stampa non possa fare lo scemo e, volontariamente o meno, farà circolare il vincitore su internet, prima dell'annuncio. Mah. Che poi, come si è visto dalle curve, finora gli ascolti, anche in prima serata, superano abbondantemente il 50% di share e con un numero di spettatori maggiori tra i 12 ed i 13 milioni. Oggi chiusura alle 3, con vincitore che si sa già in anticipo da circa due ore?



Non c’entra niente, ma ti segnalo che su Sky ho visto il promo della trasmissione di Cattelan. L’ha girato davanti all’Ariston...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non c’entra niente, ma ti segnalo che su Sky ho visto il promo della trasmissione di Cattelan. L’ha girato davanti all’Ariston...


Si sa da settimane di questo promo girato all'Ariston, non è una novità. Per me rosica un pò, perchè ci è andato veramente vicino a condurlo ha incontrato pure l'AD Salini che lo voleva fortemente e lo aveva pure incontrato era quasi fatta, ma l'allora direttrice di Rai 1 Teresa De Santis si è fortemente schierata contro la sua decisione virando su Amadeus.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Parliamo anche di quel furbone di Pelù che non manca occasione per ricordare quanto lui "si vergogni di essere uomo"



Nessuno che si accorga dei due pesi e due misure: quando un immigrato o un africano o un musulmano o un comunista o una donna o altre catergorie protette compiono un crimine, nessuno appartenente a quelle categorie dice mai mi vergogno di essere uno di quelli. Ci si deve vergognare solo se si è Bianchi e maschi, per gli altri non bisogna mai generalizzare e ci sono sempre scusanti se no sei un razzista fascista ecc...
Pure una canzone che dice "l'Islam non è l'Isis"... allora chi fa violenza sulle donne non sono uomini.
E' una TV di regime che propina continuamente falsità, e purtroppo dato che una bugia ripetuta mille volte diventa una verità, non solo non c'è nessuno che osi smascherare il falso: nemmeno son capaci di riconoscere la falsità.


----------



## Baba (8 Febbraio 2020)

Che degrado questo Sanremo. Ho visto e ascoltato diverse canzoni dello spettacolo e per me sono tutte un degrado. Degrado assoluto. Finti cantanti, travestiti, musica che non è musica, gente che non ha mai fatto una lezione di canto. Degrado


----------



## Baba (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera, o meglio stanotte, potrebbe succedere un disastro. Per le 1:15, il televoto deve chiudersi ed ai giornalisti deve essere assolutamente annunciato il nome e non possono andare oltre quell'ora, ma sono certo che anche questa puntata durerà fino alle 2 o le 3. Se durerà tanto ed ai giornalisti verrà detto in anticipo il vincitore, non è detto che qualcuno in sala stampa non possa fare lo scemo e, volontariamente o meno, farà circolare il vincitore su internet, prima dell'annuncio. Mah. Che poi, come si è visto dalle curve, finora gli ascolti, anche in prima serata, superano abbondantemente il 50% di share e con un numero di spettatori maggiori tra i 12 ed i 13 milioni. Oggi chiusura alle 3, con vincitore che si sa già in anticipo da circa due ore?



tu che segui Sanremo da anni, che ne pensi dell’evoluzione della musica italiana? Dell’evoluzione del festival di Sanremo? Chi li sceglie i personaggi da far salire sul palco? Per me la qualità della musica e dei contenuti dello spettacolo fanno letteralmente defecare.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Che degrado questo Sanremo. Ho visto e ascoltato diverse canzoni dello spettacolo e per me sono tutte un degrado. Degrado assoluto. Finti cantanti, travestiti, musica che non è musica, gente che non ha mai fatto una lezione di canto. Degrado



io sto rimpiangendo di brutto i festival di baglioni. 

altro livello proprio. 

sulla scenata di morgan, ho finito adesso di guardare la conferenza stampa di oggi pomeriggio di bugo, e mi vergogno per lui. 
è arrivato a livelli imbarazzanti e mi spiace perchè è un artista che seguo volentieri dai tempi dei bluvertigo. 
come hanno detto i suoi ex manager della mescal, è uno che va aiutato, ma sul serio.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> tu che segui Sanremo da anni, che ne pensi dell’evoluzione della musica italiana? Dell’evoluzione del festival di Sanremo? Chi li sceglie i personaggi da far salire sul palco? Per me la qualità della musica e dei contenuti dello spettacolo fanno letteralmente defecare.


La musica a Sanremo ormai è un riempitivo, io ormai lo seguo più per la curiosità. 

Però c'è da dire una cosa. Nei primi anni 2010 vincevano Marco Carta, Valerio Scanu, nel 2015 Il Volo ed i giovani votavano in massa per loro. Negli ultimi Sanremo, invece, i cantanti che puntano in quel target sono stati un fiasco, vedi Irama, Riki, Alberto Urso, sempre della De Filippi. E sul podio, ci è capitato di vedere Ultimo, Ermal Meta, il successo di Achille Lauro (che a me non piace) che con un pezzo rocknroll come Rolls Royce ha avuto più successo di quando faceva trap.

In sintesi cosa voglio dire. Si dice sempre che ogni anno va sempre peggio. Onestamente, rispetto ai Festival dei primi anni 2010 noto un leggero miglioramento ed anche i gusti degli ascoltatori sembrano essere diventati leggermente più esigenti non a caso da anni Amici, che si rivolge a quel target di ragazzine che impazziscono per il primo che fa le canzoncine d'amore con la vocina da ragazzina, non sforna più talenti di successo.

Sanremo allora oggi cos'è? Facile dire che è un programma trash, però tutti gli indie come Levante, Bugo, ma anche i rockettari come Afterhours e Piero Pelù e tanta altra gente che stava nella nicchia ed ha parlato male del Festival appena ha sentito la chiamata sul palco dell'Ariston è corsa subito. Segno che, se molti ascoltatori, specie quelli che ascoltano metal, la pensano negativamente, per molta gente che invece in quel campo ci lavora, Sanremo è ancora oggi la principale vetrina della musica italiana, perchè poi è il programma più visto in Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Morgan ha appena delirato ad Italia Sì, ha detto che Bugo venderebbe sua madre e che stava diventando un incubo. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

*Il direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta ad Italia Sì: "Amadeus bis? Non ne abbiamo parlato, anche se i risultati porterebbero ad una conferma".*


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica ha pubblicato un retroscena sulle tensioni tra Morgan e Bugo che sarebbero sorte durante le prove, in particolare, quelle che precedevano la serata delle cover. Bugo era perplesso, in quanto Morgan ha voluto fare tutto lui, tipo la scelta del pezzo (Canzone per Te di Sergio Endrigo), scrivere le partiture e dirigere l'orchestra. L'orchestra ha definito il lavoro di Morgan 'incomprensibile e 'insuonabile'. Morgan, così, ha scritto una lettera ai giornalisti dicendo di essere boicottato. Amadeus è riuscito a far ragionare Morgan e a farlo esibire. Dopo la disastrosa cover di Endrigo, Morgan, intervistato da Gino Castaldo su Radio 2, ha attaccato ferocemente Bugo, accusandolo di aver cantato tutto il testo e non solo la parte che gli spettava e di irriconoscenza dicendo "Senza di me tu qui non saresti mai arrivato". Nella quarta serata, prima dell'esibizione del loro pezzo in gara "Sincero", Morgan, dietro le quinte, avrebbe chiesto a Bugo di cambiare il testo. Quest'ultimo, si è opposto e, secondo i testimoni, sarebbero venuti alle mani. Bugo, inoltre, avrebbe addirittura sputato a Morgan, dopo che questi lo ha morso. Quando è arrivato il loro turno, Bugo non voleva scendere, come si è potuto intravedere anche nella diretta televisiva, e lo avrebbero praticamente spinto giù affinchè scendesse le scale. Morgan durante l'esibizione cambia il testo, nonostante la disapprovazione di Bugo, e così è avvenuta la scena che sanno tutti. Poco dopo il fatto, Morgan era apparso soddisfatto, a differenza di Bugo che era immobile e seduto. Dopodichè, i due artisti sono tornati nell'hotel dove risiedevano.*



Morgan trash puro ormai.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

*La puntata dei Soliti Ignoti di lunedì 10 febbraio (la prima dopo il Festival), si svolgerà in diretta ed avrà come ospite il vincitore di Sanremo 2020.*


----------



## Dany20 (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta ad Italia Sì: "Amadeus bis? Non ne abbiamo parlato, anche se i risultati porterebbero ad una conferma".*


Se lo meriterebbe. Oltre ad essere un bravo conduttore è molto simpatico ed è una persona genuina.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Febbraio 2020)

Questa Elodie con dei capelli decenti sarebbe una gran figa


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Questa Elodie con dei capelli decenti sarebbe una gran figa



A me sembra un trans...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Mara Venier che si toglie le scarpe  . 

Rispetto! Come per la Lamborghini ieri che si è esibita scalza e maledetta regia, che ha inquadrato inutilmente la pancia al costo di non far vedere i piedi.

Che sia di lezione alla Balivo, che ci ha tradito ed ora non si toglie le decolletè neanche sotto tortura.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

*Fiorello: "Ieri i vertici Rai ci hanno proposto il bis. La risposta la daremo settimana prossima".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahahaha Amadeus De Filippi. Sembra Kurt Cobain.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fiorello: "Ieri i vertici Rai ci hanno proposto il bis. La risposta la daremo settimana prossima".*



Giusto così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A me sembra un trans...



Con tutto sto gay pride sul palco non si può più essere sicuri di niente


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Diletta Leotta che parla di Amadinho e lui che tenta di sviare per la bruttezza di quella gag ahahahah. Speriamo che oggi la Leotta si limiti a presentare e basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diletta Leotta che parla di Amadinho e lui che tenta di sviare per la bruttezza di quella gag ahahahah. Speriamo che oggi la Leotta si limiti a presentare e basta.



La Leotta è lì per mostrare le bocce e i capezzoli in tiro.
Ed è giustissimo così, quella è la sua funzione e non deve fare nient'altro.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2020)

di nuovo la leotta, ma solo io non la sopporto questa qua ? pensavo che una peggio della d'amico non ci fosse, invece...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahah capezzolona stava lanciando la canzone senza il cantante sul palco.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2020)

Ma che figa spaziale è Sabrina Salerno? Altro che quella bambola gonfiabile della Leotta.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Pelù che scippa la signora e lei sorridente gli fa il pollice in su. Ahahahah, è tutto così surreale a questo Festival. Fiorello direbbe "c'è del surrealismo" XD.


----------



## Lambro (8 Febbraio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> di nuovo la leotta, ma solo io non la sopporto questa qua ? pensavo che una peggio della d'amico non ci fosse, invece...



Insopportabile perchè lo capisci che non ha nessuna qualità per presentare, monotona nel tono di voce , senza empatia, piattissima freddissima e fintissima in tutto quello che fa, assolutamente NON il suo lavoro.
Ma essendo una barbie viene messa li per esser vista in qualsiasi trasmissione presenti.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Tikibombom ha avuto un grandissimo elogio in un articolo di qualche giorno fa, indovinate da quale testata? Repubblica.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

La Guaccero  . Dopo le performance piedose a Detto Fatto, merita solo un grande inchino  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

*Enrico Ruggeri presente tra il pubblico: "Invito ufficialmente il mio amico Bugo a Una Storia da Cantare".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Enrico Ruggeri presente tra il pubblico: "Invito ufficialmente il mio amico Bugo a Una Storia da Cantare".*


Ruggeri e Morgan sono amici? No, perchè mi sa che dopo questa Morgan, oltre a Bugo, avrà un nuovo nemico  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ruggeri e Morgan sono amici? No, perchè mi sa che dopo questa Morgan, oltre a Bugo, avrà un nuovo nemico  .


Mi rispondo da solo, mi ricordo che Morgan è stato ospite di quella trasmissione.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Coreografia gretiana. Probabilmente in sostituzione del pippone sui migranti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2020)

Che momento epico! Morgan che per il senso dello show, per il disgusto della scarsezza altrui, manda tutto all'aria. Un gesto da vero artista. Se tutti lo odiano è perchè son privi di senso artistico: l'arte non è un lavoro come un altro. Bugo che ripete di essere sempre puntuale certifica che ha una mentalità da dipendente, non da artista: un artista è pazzo e sregolato come Morgan, che ha guadagnato un pò della mia stima con questa performance.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco la sardina sessista Junior Cally.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2020)

Che momento epico! Morgan che per il senso dello show, per il disgusto della scarsezza altrui, manda tutto all'aria. Un gesto da vero artista. Se tutti lo odiano è perchè son privi di senso artistico: l'arte non è un lavoro come un altro. Bugo che ripete di essere sempre puntuale certifica che ha una mentalità da dipendente, non da artista: un artista è pazzo e sregolato come Morgan, che arriva in ritardo, che presenta partiture al limite del comprensibile per quei robot da conservatorio, che manda in vacca tutto di fronte alla stupidità umana. Ha guadagnato un pò della mia stima con questa performance.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Sto Junior Cally rappa strofe di 4 righe e poi ritornello. Scarsissimo, giusto l'ultimo posto.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Che momento epico! Morgan che per il senso dello show, per il disgusto della scarsezza altrui, manda tutto all'aria. Un gesto da vero artista. Se tutti lo odiano è perchè son privi di senso artistico: l'arte non è un lavoro come un altro. Bugo che ripete di essere sempre puntuale certifica che ha una mentalità da dipendente, non da artista: un artista è pazzo e sregolato come Morgan, che arriva in ritardo, che presenta partiture al limite del comprensibile per quei robot da conservatorio, che manda in vacca tutto di fronte alla stupidità umana. Ha guadagnato un pò della mia stima con questa performance.


Bugo non lo conosco ed il gesto di Morgan, a pelle, non lo condivido, ma è stato sicuramente un momento 10000000000 più artistico di tutte le esibizioni di Achille Lauro. Poi quando ci sono questi momenti al festival mi esalto parecchio, come i fischi dal pubblico quando misero il principe sul podio (con tanto di orchestra che stracciò gli spartiti) e l'anno scorso quando la Bertè lo mancò, quindi alla fine sticavoli di chi ha ragione, l'importante è che succedano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bugo non lo conosco ed il gesto di Morgan, a pelle, non lo condivido, ma è stato sicuramente un momento 10000000000 più artistico di tutte le esibizioni di Achille Lauro. Poi quando ci sono questi momenti al festival mi esalto parecchio, come i fischi dal pubblico quando misero il principe sul podio (con tanto di orchestra che stracciò gli spartiti) e l'anno scorso quando la Bertè lo mancò, quindi alla fine sticavoli di chi ha ragione, l'importante è che succedano.



Nel video postato sopra, c'è il commento di Simone Bertolotti, direttore d’orchestra, produttore e coautore del brano “Sincero”.
E' un buon spaccato per intravedere quanto ci sia dietro i cantautori: son pochissimi che fanno da soli. Ci sono grandi interessi economici, enormi case discografiche, e il cantante è solo un soggetto selezionato da proporre, che non ha più autonomia.
Ma anche i Beatles sin dagli inizi avevano chi li seguiva. Solo in certe rock band, nei loro inizi, si trova una creatività genuina. Per esempio gli Stones vissero due mesi in una villa in Francia senza mai uscire, sempre a suonare a qualsiasi ora, con infinita disponibilità di sostanze... Un "cantautore" come Bugo invece deve obbedire agli orari, presentarsi in studio dove trova arrangiamenti scritti da altri, firmare "scritto da Bugo", firmare il contratto, cantare, incassare i bonifici; fare conferenze stampa in cui parla come un ragazzino perbene, un maschio beta se non omega che crede nell'amicizia gne gne ma l'amicizia deve aver un senso, non esiste in senso assoluto: se un amico diventa un idiota gliele canti sul palco dell'Ariston.
Ancora peggio i rapper e treppaglia varia, bambocci in mano alle multinazionali, che manco dovrebbero essere a Sanremo stando alle proprie capacità canore. 
Per tutto questo Morgan deve aver sbroccato.

Edit: ho parlato di Bugo ma non lo conosco, l'ho preso come esempio (magari erroneamente).


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Grande la Lamborghini, così si scendono le scale, senza scarpe. Regia non deludere mi raccomando.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Stop al televoto!*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sabrina Salerno in Boys Boys Boys in una nuova versione!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sabrina Salerno in Boys Boys Boys in una nuova versione!


Mah, preferivo dance. Che gnocca però  . Magari con il passare dei secondi esplode e diventa danzereccia.

edit: come non detto! XD


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Intanto, 48 pagine e più di 15.000 visite per questo topic. WOW!!!


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

In finale i pinguini, Gabbani e Diodato. Dispiace un casino per le Vibrazioni e Pelù, ad un passo dal podio.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> In finale i pinguini, Gabbani e Diodato. Dispiace un casino per le Vibrazioni e Pelù, ad un passo dal podio.



quella di pelù anche a me piace, ma sta venendo fuori nelle ultime ore che è un plagio bello grosso dei the rasmus.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quella di pelù anche a me piace, ma sta venendo fuori nelle ultime ore che è un plagio bello grosso dei the rasmus.



È identica ahahahah


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Incredibile il pompaggio mediatico che ha avuto Diodato. Due anni fa fu totalmente ignorato con un pezzo anche più interessante. Il supporto alle ONG ripaga. 

Ma vi immaginate se rivince di nuovo Gabbani XD ?


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quella di pelù anche a me piace, ma sta venendo fuori nelle ultime ore che è un plagio bello grosso dei the rasmus.


Quale canzone dei Rasmus?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Quale canzone dei Rasmus?


Keep your heart broken leggo. Ha il ritornello un pò somigliante, ma parlare di plagio secondo me è esagerato.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2020)

Su you tube c è


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile il pompaggio mediatico che ha avuto Diodato. Due anni fa fu totalmente ignorato con un pezzo anche più interessante. Il supporto alle ONG ripaga.
> 
> Ma vi immaginate se rivince di nuovo Gabbani XD ?


In parte sono d'accordo. Il pezzo che portò due anni fa insieme alla tromba di Roy Paci era straordinario ma anche questo non scherza mica. Per quanto riguarda Gabbani, beh, a me farebbe piacere. Mi sta molto simpatico e si destreggia bene sul palco. Che vinca il migliore!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

All'eurovision comunque faremo una figuraccia. In ogni caso. Loro vogliono le robe più di nicchia, infatti con Gualazzi e Mahmood siamo arrivati vicini alla vittoria.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il pezzo di Gabbani è quello più sanremese e poi lui è un nome pop, una vittoria sua (la terza su tre partecipazioni a Sanremo) non è affatto scontata. Diodato è un nome più di nicchia, mentre i PTI sono gli outsider tipo lo Stato Sociale ma li vedo meno coinvolgenti (anche se forse più capaci tecnicamente).


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vediamo quanto ci mettono a nominare il vincitore...


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2020)

cmq su sky news canale 500 stanno già annunciando diodato vincitore, nelle notizie a nastro che passano sul fondo dello schermo.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Terzo posto i Pinguini.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sul finale come niente fanno una comparsata Biagio Antonacci, De Sica, Abatantuono??


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Pezzi dei Queen...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mò il commerciale ispanico estivo con tanto di "sullemaniii" che degrado


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Febbraio 2020)

Hanno una batteria di ospiti da sfornare all'infinito?? Bel sanremo mabbasta! annunciate 'sto vincitore


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Premio della critica a Diodato.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Premio Lucio Dalla (Sala Stampa) a Diodato.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Premio per il miglior testo a Rancore.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Premio per la miglior composizione musicale a Tosca.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Premio Tim Music (brano più ascoltato in streaming) a Gabbani.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Diodato ha vinto Sanremo. Secondo posto Gabbani.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Si conferma il Festival della Musica AntiItaliana.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si conferma il Festival della Musica AntiItaliana.


Beh hanno invitato Benigni, celebratore della Costituzione e della Divina Commedia; se non è italiano questo


----------



## sunburn (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Beh hanno invitato Benigni, celebratore della Costituzione e della Divina Commedia; se non è italiano questo


Beh, dai, ti pare normale che per avere un evasore fiscale abbiano dovuto chiamare un portoghese? Con tutti gli evasori che abbiamo qui da noi? È una vergogna! #primagli(evasori)italiani


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, dai, ti pare normale che per avere un evasore fiscale abbiano dovuto chiamare un portoghese? Con tutti gli evasori che abbiamo qui da noi? È una vergogna! #primagli(evasori)italiani


Noto dell italianismo in te, bene bene :d


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

Continuiamo negli altri topic.

http://www.milanworld.net/sanremo-2...-ultimi-20-anni-finale-al-60-a-vt85958-2.html

http://www.milanworld.net/diodato-vince-sanremo-2020-con-fai-rumore-vt85955.html


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Continuiamo negli altri topic.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/sanremo-2...-ultimi-20-anni-finale-al-60-a-vt85958-2.html
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/diodato-vince-sanremo-2020-con-fai-rumore-vt85955.html



.

E Grazie a [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] per il gran lavoro fatto.


----------

